# Romney-Obama Debate Thread



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

Have your drink poured and popcorn popped?  Ready to roll with the debate?

Let's hear the questions and talk about their answers.  Debate on our own about who is taking the lead...

Anyone watching a channel that doesn't have commercials?


----------



## EriktheRed (Oct 3, 2012)

> If at tonight's presidential debate in Denver, when moderator Jim Lehrer asks Mitt Romney how the Massachusetts health care law is different from the Affordable Care Act and Romney responds that states should be free to do what they want, yadda, yadda, yadda, if President Obama doesn't respond, "So lemme get this straight, Governor: you think that it's just fine to force the people of the state you led for four years to have health insurance or make them pay a penalty, but fuck every other person in every other state in the country? Hell, if Karl Rove force-fisted ad agency whores to put out commercials for our side, you'd see millions of dollars worth of bullshit out there saying that 'Mitt Romney only wants northeastern liberals to be able to afford cancer treatment' or some such shit.
> 
> "I want to say this to you, Jim and to all Americans: Mitt Romney is the biggest pussy in the world. He is a pussy of such incredible proportions that it'd take a dildo the size of the Hancock Tower to fuck him. Look at what this craven, greedy motherfucker says about health care: he's proud of it, but it's mighty fine if other states just let people die or go to emergency rooms because otherwise we may as well all be fucking our own asses with Karl Marx's femur. What about that is in any way presidential? You can't even say, 'Hey, I've got this great idea to get people health insurance.' Fuck, that's gotta sting. I don't know shit about Mormons, but the number of lies you've had to tell to get this far in your crazy-ass party has gotta be gettin' your soul all prepped for some fiery doom, man. Or maybe you just give more cash to get out of it.
> 
> "Governor, you won the primaries for two reasons: Because you have more money than the rest of your opponents combined and because you are the bottom bitch of the GOP. And you are damn happy being the bottom bitch. I can hear you saying, 'What's that? Sheldon Adelson wants to jizz on my face and call it kosher? Sure, Shel, and I'll call your ass "The Wailing Wall" and press my face against it and pray. What's that? A crazed evangelical is angry that I gave a job to a gay guy? Then I'll fire that gay dude and call Bryan Fischer "Sir" while he paddles my balls with his bible.' Goddamn, you mustn't be hungry after all the right-wing chowder you've gobbled.



What Obama Should Say, 2012


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm here. Will watch on C-Span.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Got my glass of Bourbon....

Ready to go


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama's going to kick major Romney ass tonight!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

There is probably another thread somewhere........


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 3, 2012)

I will catch the highlights on sports center.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Got my popcorn


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyone seen where the pre-debate Republican excuse thread is at?


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Money we're saving from two wars? Does the dumbass not realize that we've had to BORROW the money to finance those wars. There are no savings to spend.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama opening pretty dull


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Debate's a bit of a strong word. Joint press conference might be more accurate.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Have your drink poured and popcorn popped?  Ready to roll with the debate?
> 
> Let's hear the questions and talk about their answers.  Debate on our own about who is taking the lead...
> 
> Anyone watching a channel that doesn't have commercials?



I watching on line. No commercials here.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

We can count on library's to start off nasty!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Trickle down government, clever.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

He wants to hire another one hundred thousand teachers.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

"We both agree."

I expect to hear this a lot tonight, if they're being honest.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama, Talk about the "trickle down effect that Romney just spoke about..."  he just ignored the host and went on his own prepared speech.  Just as I thought he would do.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

5 point plan - balance budget and spend money with tax breaks.

Math is not his strong suit.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Anyone seen where the pre-debate Republican excuse thread is at?



Incumbent is the only one that has excuses to make


----------



## KissMy (Oct 3, 2012)

Could not follow Obama's opening B.S. I guess we should just be honored that he showed up to the debate on time. Obama is usually extremely late & believes the world should wait on him.

Obama said: "Need help with basic skills, how to shop, *how to show up for work on time*, how to wear the right clothes, *how to act appropriately in an office*".

Obama is not leading by example. He is a bad leader who can't even live up to his own standards.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43NSiSFwPrM"]Arrogant Obama: "I'll be Late to My Own Funeral!!"[/ame]

*G8 class photo: Tardy Obama teased with applause*


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Buried


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 3, 2012)

Stuck on a plane did Obama do any shout outs


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama looks cranky


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Hell yeah on healthcare.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stuck on a plane did Obama do any shout outs



Lol! Yes


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

"High Income people are doing fine."

They seem to agree on a lot. Why do we need to change?  Transfer of power is very expensive....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

such a pain in the butt to find a good streaming of this debate.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Obama, Talk about the "trickle down effect that Romney just spoke about..."  he just ignored the host and went on his own prepared speech.  Just as I thought he would do.



Gee, you may want to get used to that.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Clean Coal -- no such thing.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

I cant believe he agreed to a debate on his anniversary. very romantic


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney giving the goofy look


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney's fake smile is a bit creepy.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama sucks at this.


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Even in Chicago.

http://www.chicagonewscoop.org/race-to-the-top-results-baffling-to-illinois-education-advocates/

Race to the Top Results &#8216;Baffling


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stuck on a plane did Obama do any shout outs



Sweetie got a shout out.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Clean Coal -- no such thing.



Cleaner coal but it's like saying safe poison.


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Obama, Talk about the "trickle down effect that Romney just spoke about..."  he just ignored the host and went on his own prepared speech.  Just as I thought he would do.



Notice Obama won't look at him.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama seems flustered.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

He's not going to reduce the taxes paid by high income Americans, he's going to increase the Defense budget, and he's going to cut taxes on the rest of us...

Hocus meet Pocus.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Vel said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Obama, Talk about the "trickle down effect that Romney just spoke about..."  he just ignored the host and went on his own prepared speech.  Just as I thought he would do.
> ...



He's creepy apparently.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

"His plan is "nevermind".  Point Obama.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 3, 2012)

So who was it who said Obama was a good debater?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is very prepared and so is Obama.  They seem to spout certain studies and the only thing that is going to settle this are analysis after the program.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney doing well when he speaks. Looks fucking goofy when Obama speaks


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamination is just a fucking idiot.

He speaks slowly to remember what his handlers told him to say as lies. 

He has no clue about economics, he has never taken 1 economics class. 

He is debating a Harvard MBA graduate on business and economics....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney should try being honest about his tax plan.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

"Donald trump is a small business" 

Lol!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama isnt really that smart is he?

Yes, there is a way to lower taxes without increasing the deficit and the burden on the so called "middle class"

It's called SPENDING CUTS. Something that has to happen anyway.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama far from his best. Needs to more clearly define the impact of what Romney is saying


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

If Obama is right, why isn't the economy doing any better?  Why hasn't his programs worked?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Romney is very prepared and so is Obama.  They seem to spout certain studies and the only thing that is going to settle this are analysis after the program.



Then it becomes a matter of what analyst you listen to.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

"Burdening middle class" and "exploding the deficit"??? too late to worry about that Obama


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya...Obama doesn't seem too sure of himself...I think he's nervous!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> If Obama is right, why isn't the economy doing any better?  Why hasn't his programs worked?



Confidence isn't there.  It's coming back.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama giving a closing argument right now to the first topic.  Another point for the President.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Obama isnt really that smart is he?
> 
> Yes, there is a way to lower taxes without increasing the deficit and the burden on the so called "middle class"
> 
> It's called SPENDING CUTS. Something that has to happen anyway.



I'm hoping that Romney tells us exactly how much spending he wants to cut out of the baseline. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

Asshole just checked out of the debate, hilarious.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is stumbling. ALready


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahhh, you are now just figuring out he is stupid and doesn't know shit. 

He needs a teleprompter, a supportive crowd and nobody to question him to look good for the cameras.

Strange how that doesn't work with a smarter human standing across from him picking his ass apart.



rightwinger said:


> Obama far from his best. Needs to more clearly define the impact of what Romney is saying


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama has history on his side here.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2012)

Booooooooosh!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Good tact by Obama

We tried this in 2002, 2003....it didn't create jobs


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama sure is blinking alot, is he looking for the teleprompter? Obama talking tax breaks now? huh?


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney looks like he is in pain with that smile.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Come on Romney....tell them to move on to Libya!!!!


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL Can't run on his record so he's trying to run on Clinton's.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

It's going to end up who gets the last word.........Supposedly Romney wins....


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is running on Clinton's record, not his own. 

Romney shouldn't complain about who spoke when.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney had some good points with getting people back to work being the best way to fix the deficit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is still hanging on to the notion that increasing taxes can grow the economy.
And Jim Lerher has lost control of the debate. Already


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Good tact by Obama
> 
> We tried this in 2002, 2003....it didn't create jobs




And he's making the same promises, from 07-08, he hasn't delivered on


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney getting pushy with Jim..love it


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Historically. No nation has ever been able to tax itself into prosperity. Obama believes that can be done.


----------



## Shelzin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not going to read this thread until after the debate is over...  Or I get tired of it.

But I will say as they move on to the 2nd issue...   If Romney doesn't get away from the "whinny" voice it's really not going to matter what he says.  Leaders don't whine.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim is going to lose his media card from the liberals allowing Romney to control the debate....


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama stutters and Romney hammers him with facts. I think I already know who wins tonight.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Boooooosh


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 3, 2012)

Blaming Bush. That didn't take long.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

"Uh, Buuuuuush left this mess......uh sooooooooo I blew away his spending, Jim"


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Booosh did it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Have your drink poured and popcorn popped?  Ready to roll with the debate?
> 
> Let's hear the questions and talk about their answers.  Debate on our own about who is taking the lead...
> 
> Anyone watching a channel that doesn't have commercials?



Obama is nodding his head, as Mitt crushes him with facts.


Obama is in over his head and can't keep up.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

God, that Romney smirk is annoying


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama isnt really that smart is he?
> ...



Closing loopholes won't do anything on a large enough scale unless you're talking about widely accepted deductions as "loopholes".


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

When did obama get this stutter?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahh here we go...Obama is STILL blaming Bush. Obama doubled the deficit. Doubled government spending. Has experienced a devastating 8% unemployment rate and less than 2% annualized GDP growth during HIS administration....And he STILL is blaming Bush.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 3, 2012)

Shelzin said:


> I'm not going to read this thread until after the debate is over...  Or I get tired of it.
> 
> But I will say as they move on to the 2nd issue...   If Romney doesn't get away from the "whinny" voice it's really not going to matter what he says.  Leaders don't whine.



Whine?  Adjust your volume. Romney is dominating and Obama is having trouble thinking on his feet.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

When someone says aaaaand like Obamination, he is lying and he is trying to remember what he was told to say.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2012)

I've heard everything Obama is saying before.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> When did obama get this stutter?



No teleprompter


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama doesn't really have a leg to stand on re: deficit cuts..........now he's trying to take credit for wanting to use Simpson Bowles


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

10 to 1...Romney said no.  Point Obama.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama getting the fucking snot kicked out of him.

he can't stop stuttering and he looks mad.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I'm not interested in deductions. I'm talking baseline spending cuts. Neither candidate is interested in that.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> When did obama get this stutter?



When he had his telepromptersectomy


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn Romeny is chewing on his throat...llol


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

...and he is laughing inside about how dumb this other clown is.



rightwinger said:


> God, that Romney smirk is annoying


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is hitting him hard on the deficit.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> God, that Romney smirk is annoying



Get used to it for about 8 years.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is winning.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Its a quintessential Obama punch list.  He's just checking off things on a list at this point.  Execute, execute, execute.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama looks cranky



He's ok...I think he'll get his feet under him...


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Simpson/Boles
"You've been President 4 years"


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney doing a good job hammering Obama


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama seems to be trying to pull heart strings.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> I've heard everything Obama is saying before.



Exactly...SOS


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney has him on the bush cuts Obama kept......


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is GETTING IT ON right now!!! Lol!  Obama is getting PISSED!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



Romney said he would cut PBS.  Theres about $0.03 you and I can keep out of our tax bill.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitts crushed him in two topics and obama is still nodding


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahhh, Jim is trying to help the idiot out.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to read this thread until after the debate is over...  Or I get tired of it.
> ...



It could be a faint. Politicians are tricky like that.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> God, that Romney smirk is annoying



cuz he knows he's taking big 0 too the wood shed


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama looks like he is gonna cry. Jim is dissing obama lol


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Clean Coal -- no such thing.



Then don't you DARE bitch about your electrical power rates


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin_Kennedy said:
> ...



Unfortunately.....agreed.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Uhhhhh, aaaaand uhhhhhh Jim we want to create uhhhhh more jobs. Right Jim?


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG.. The moderator is trying to help Obama because he's flailing.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

I hope Romney hits him on the gas prices right now.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

SOS oil and big corps..obammmy is sucking


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Evilllllll Oil companies



Eeeeeevil Riccchhhh Peeeeople


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Corporate Jet!


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

I think they might declare Ryan vs Biden as illegal....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Thirty minutes in

Romney is winning


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Cutting PBS isn't a baseline cut, and we wouldn't be able to keep anything.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Did he tell us to quit going to Vegas in 2009????


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Help young people find a FUCKING JOB!!!

Fuck college


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like Obama is using his 2008 debate moves.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Ahh here we go...Obama is STILL blaming Bush. Obama doubled the deficit. Doubled government spending. Has experienced a devastating 8% unemployment rate and less than 2% annualized GDP growth during HIS administration....And he STILL is blaming Bush.


Obama did not double the deficit, that is a flat out lie....the deficit was 1.4 trillion when he took over and it is now 1.5 trillion....

if he doubled the deficit left him it would have to be 2.8 trillion a year deficit.So it is a lie lie lie and lie to say he doubled the deficit.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



That's why this "debate" is pointless. We might as well just ask how much each candidate wants to increase spending by, and what they want to increase the spending on.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Same campain speeech in a debate...obama looks like whiney lil bitch....the brothers must be face palming bout now.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Why does Romney keep saying he's going to cut taxes, but he's not going to cut taxes?

He keeps saying he'll lower the rates, but then close loopholes so he gets the same amount of revenue.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Help young people find a FUCKING JOB!!!
> 
> Fuck college



Captain Caveman!!!


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

"Severe hardship"??????

Obama has the balls to say someone else will cause "severe hardship"?


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Romeny...dirty white boy...lol


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

did you just say Medicaid????


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Vel said:


> OMG.. The moderator is trying to help Obama because he's flailing.



of course


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Oil companies get $4 billion a year in subsidies.....Corp jets...Here comes the class warfare shit...
$4 billion.....That is 0.01% of the total federal budget...Ahh the personal anecdote.
The federal government has no business funding local public schools.
Romney has already said his tax plan DOES NOT have a $5 trillion cut. But Obama keeps talking about it.


----------



## barry1960 (Oct 3, 2012)

Vel said:


> OMG.. The moderator is trying to help Obama because he's flailing.



Those who want Romney to win will see the debate as a Romney win. Obama suporters will discern an Obama victory. People see what they want to see.

My impression is that both are doing wll. Romney is actually doing better than i thought he would.

Flailing??????


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Help young people find a FUCKING JOB!!!
> ...


What better way to help them pay for it?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

After tonight's debate....the Democrap handlers will approach Billary....


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh here we go...Obama is STILL blaming Bush. Obama doubled the deficit. Doubled government spending. Has experienced a devastating 8% unemployment rate and less than 2% annualized GDP growth during HIS administration....And he STILL is blaming Bush.
> ...



You're right, he meant the debt I suspect.


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my. 50 years worth.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Balanced approach...

How do teabrains not understand this concept.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Dammmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn Romneys a bully....lolllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is pissed and showing it.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Quick choose Hillary and Bill as your Democrap choice.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

$90 Billion to green energy!!!!   Yeah Romney!    Good one!....$2.8 Billion to oil.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney called Obama on the bullshit about receiving tax breaks for offshoring.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> He's not going to reduce the taxes paid by high income Americans, he's going to increase the Defense budget, and he's going to cut taxes on the rest of us...
> 
> Hocus meet Pocus.



You have no idea what you're talking about. That is not what Romney said. Not is it his proposal.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.. The moderator is trying to help Obama because he's flailing.
> ...



No he's not flailing but he looks and sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

States rights. Not bad.

I wish he would have mentioned the gas price.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



The debt was 10 trillion when Obama took office.  Is it 20 trillion now?


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 3, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Why does Romney keep saying he's going to cut taxes, but he's not going to cut taxes?
> 
> He keeps saying he'll lower the rates, but then close loopholes so he gets the same amount of revenue.



You know your problem?  You listen to Obama and the media instead of what Romney himself says.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is smoother than Romney.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > If Obama is right, why isn't the economy doing any better?  Why hasn't his programs worked?
> ...



Total mindless obstruction for 3 1/2 years? WHAT PROGRAMS LOL?


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2012)

It's clear Obama didn't prepare all that much.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

obama thinks SS is sound.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo]MC Hammer - U Can&#39;t Touch This - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

barrys grandmother got run over by the bammmy bus


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama:  Social Security is structural Sound????????


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney should try being honest about his tax plan.



IN what way is Romney being dishonest?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is telling too many stories


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...



No he doesn't. He's doing fine. 

All he has to do us not screw up. He's not thus far.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Obama is smoother than Romney.



uh, err,,,,, huh.....iummmm

Wha?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

obamas granny was a bank VP and he's claiming she NEEDED SS to be independent.


In case liberals don't know, he just lied to you


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama...good defense of Social Security and Medicare


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney looking like the president up there.

Obama looks like an angry chump.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obama is telling too many stories



It's not a bad tactic. People connect with stories.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > He's not going to reduce the taxes paid by high income Americans, he's going to increase the Defense budget, and he's going to cut taxes on the rest of us...
> ...



Feel free to translate what he said.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

lonelaugher said:


> obama has history on his side here.



huh?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Balanced approach...
> 
> How do teabrains not understand this concept.



You grow the revenue that makes up the % around 18% of fed revenue ala GDP , the bigger the pie ergo, the bigger that 18% slice is in dollars.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Everything Obama is saying is straight from his stump speeches....now he is looking at Romeny like ..dude shut up!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is long winded today.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamination is an idiot "I saved old people $600 for drugs."

Uh, but now they are $4300 poorer in this economy.....


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is smoother than Romney.
> ...



smooth as sand paper.


----------



## Shelzin (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obama is telling too many stories


Yeah... He fucked up when the moderator tried helping him out with the "trickle down" comment that Willard said Obama had.

That was a straight out stupid comment that Mitt made, that wasn't jumped on by Obama.

Both of these guys are idiots.  Wish we actually had someone worth voting for up there.

I'm already getting upset with the idiocies of these two.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh oh; $716 Billion yet again...been debunked already.  Open Mouth, Insert Governor Foot.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Oct 3, 2012)

The only thing I heard was Romney called President Obama a liar.

One thing is for sure though, there will be a winner by Sunday and that winner will be the Cincinnati Bengals by 17!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt owned big 0 on medicare.

damn  3 - 0


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Good tact by Obama
> 
> We tried this in 2002, 2003....it didn't create jobs



Romney let Obama out of that one. I would have hit Obama with "then how do you explain the unemployment rate of 5% which with all due respect, Mr President, contradicts your point".


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Gov. Romney, if you're so much like President, why do we need you?


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Waaabaaaam..health care ....Romneys owning.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

Getting Obama on medicare now.....wow is Obama getting "irritated".....Lol!  
I hope EVERYONE is watching this tonight!


----------



## Shelzin (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Obama is long winded today.


He wants to get out of the economy debate.  *shrugs*  if he monopolizes time then less points can be made against him.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Obama is long winded today.



I agree.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Obama is long winded today.



Today?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 3, 2012)

Medicare discussion now...future


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

I think Romney scored on the oil subsidy question.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama explains why Medicare won't be around in the future.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I think Romney scored on the oil subsidy question.



I do too. The $90 billion was a good shot.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

CrazedScotsman said:


> The only thing I heard was Romney called President Obama a liar.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, there will be a winner by Sunday and that winner will be the Cincinnati Bengals by 17!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

obama keeps using his granny

What a low life fuck


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

His dead grandmother..is dead


----------



## dukect45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh by the way Gary Johnson is having a livestream owning both Romney and Obama right here if anyone want to watch Governor Gary Johnson for President 2012 - YouTube


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

AARP has been up your ass from the get-go, Obama.

Of course they're saying shit to bolster you


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Romney should try being honest about his tax plan.
> ...



Fact-Checkers heads are exploding.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

nooooow he's fond of "obamacare", oh please.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> obama keeps using his granny
> 
> What a low life fuck



Isnt his grandmother deceased? Does she really need medicare? Is this how they get the deceased vote?


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim just bitched obama...lol


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I think Romney scored on the oil subsidy question.
> ...



Rang hollow in my opinion.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

hortysir said:


> AARP has been up your ass from the get-go, Obama.
> 
> Of course they're saying shit to bolster you




You fantasize about things up your ass?


----------



## Pheonixops (Oct 3, 2012)

Two big government socialists having a debate, one is honest about their big government socialism and the other one speaks out of both sides of his mouth.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

"Choice"!!

How about that shit?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney staying on message. Message is fucked, but he's staying on it.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamination said his grandmother was a racist in the past.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Obama explains why Medicare won't be around in the future.



I thought it was me, yea I got that too, thx


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney sounds incredibly liberal doesn't he?  

Mudwhistle's head is about to explode.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



It has the virtue of being true....


----------



## Shelzin (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > obama keeps using his granny
> ...


Most people have more than one grandma.   For all I know they are both dead.  Just saying.  o.0


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2012)

AARP says "SS is in trouble" is the USA's #1 MYTH. But Rush and Beck know better LOL.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney staying on message. Message is fucked, but he's staying on it.



What is that message?


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Obama explains why Medicare won't be around in the future.
> ...



"Extended it for 8 years."

We've really lowered the bar for success in America.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

"One last point"????

I fucking wish


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt is beating obama and that moron running the debate for obama


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamination tried the strategy of tell a lie then go on to say more to prevent a counter point....and Romney stepped in.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

holy shit Mittens just took over jims job...lol


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Medicare better product, lower cost and a PROFIT???


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



80/20 proposition.  

80% aren't going to register that there are "small" oil companies.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Why is Jim Lehrer there?


----------



## del (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Romney staying on message. Message is fucked, but he's staying on it.
> ...



"i'd sell my mother to get elected."


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> AARP says "SS is in trouble" is the USA's #1 MYTH. But Rush and Beck know better LOL.



Right.  Lets run it like a real pension fund.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> nooooow he's fond of "obamacare", oh please.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney's a fan of regulation? Oh, you don't say?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh here we go...Obama is STILL blaming Bush. Obama doubled the deficit. Doubled government spending. Has experienced a devastating 8% unemployment rate and less than 2% annualized GDP growth during HIS administration....And he STILL is blaming Bush.
> ...



Shut up and read the other posts of the adults.
You have no idea what the fuck you're talking about.
US Federal Deficit by Year 2008_2017 - Charts Analysis
As you can see the FY deficit was $459 billion....the 2012 FY deficit is almost $1.5 trillion..That DOES not include the deficit created by Obamacare
The 10 year projection is SIXTEEN TRILLION DOLLARS....That is more than the net worth of the ENTIRE nation. 
Go sit at the kid's table.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Shelzin said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



The other grandmother, if she is alive, lives in Africa. I seriously hope she isnt collecting medicare.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt is speaking to the middle. 

Says regulation is ok, wants to keep SS and Medicare around, etc.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

"Need regulations", "Not going to reduce the tax burden of the wealthy", "Can't cut entitlements"--Governor Romney.

If you didn't know any better; would you know that Romney is a Republican?


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Regulation is good


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim Lehrer stink.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Mitt is speaking to the middle.
> 
> Says regulation is ok, wants to keep SS and Medicare around, etc.



Etch-a-sketch!


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



$90 billion > $2.8 billion


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Jim is trying to help obama, romneys is dominating.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Regulations that hurt the economy... examples.

Designates several banks too big to fail... THAT'S NOT REGULATION, MITT.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



cuz your boy got owned


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt is speaking to the middle.
> ...



So how's Gitmo going?


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Uh oh back to the big banks making money..tired old shit.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Mitt is speaking to the middle.
> 
> Says regulation is ok, wants to keep SS and Medicare around, etc.



I don't remember him discussing how much we need regulations in the Republican debates.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

del said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



And her mother too.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmmmm, i just looked up at the TV and noticed Obamination looks blacker than usual......


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Romney should try being honest about his tax plan.
> ...



Romney is now claiming that the Rich don't get a tax cut under his plan, but the middle class will.

So Romney will be adding progressivity to the tax code??

And, in the process, putting even more working Americans into the category of paying no income taxes??

Indeed...


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Let's all remain civil folks ( to each other that is)


----------



## dukect45 (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt is speaking to the middle.
> ...



Vintage Romney


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Oct 3, 2012)

hortysir said:


> CrazedScotsman said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I heard was Romney called President Obama a liar.
> ...




Did I say that? 

I saw your avatar and just had to say it, lol.

By the way, will the Dolphins be able to handle the Bengals Dline this Sunday and will the Bengals be able to handle the Dolphins Dline? I myself think it's a wash with a slight edge to the Bengals, very slight edge.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney didn't say that he wants less regulation


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is tearing Obama up........


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Ahh...the "boy" comment.  So predictable from the GOP.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama OWNED

*AGAIN*

on dodd/frank


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Jim is trying to help obama, romneys is dominating.



Every debate thread has one of these guys...


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



And ship her cod- wildeman to gecko


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

I think so far mitt is winning, however he is swaying too liberal. 

I would be drunk right now if i was taking a shot on the words "the president and I agree"


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

First thirty minutes was clean, to the point, and both candidates were generally on track.

No big surprises at all.



Jackson said:


> Have your drink poured and popcorn popped?  Ready to roll with the debate?
> 
> Let's hear the questions and talk about their answers.  Debate on our own about who is taking the lead...
> 
> Anyone watching a channel that doesn't have commercials?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Like Mitt Romney cares about regional and small banks...

BULLSHIT!!


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

A clear difference on health care he says.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Tissue?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I think so far mitt is winning, however he is swaying too liberal.
> 
> I would be drunk right now if i was taking a shot on the words "the president and I agree"



Romney is confirming his base's worst fears about him right now.  I think he's trying to be himself which, of course, is in contrast to his self-portrayals during the earlier campaign season.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I asked YOU!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

Crushed him on the cost of hc

Damn, never thought Mitt would get me to want to vote _for _him, but he did.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



And sell her cadaver for dog food!


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> First thirty minutes was clean, to the point, and both candidates were generally on track.
> 
> No big surprises at all.
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true independent........or jello.....I'm not sure which applies more.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama looks a bit more comfortable.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt is up on points, but not dominating.



AmyNation said:


> I think so far mitt is winning, however he is swaying too liberal.
> 
> I would be drunk right now if i was taking a shot on the words "the president and I agree"


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

All Dodd-Frank did was make Big Banks get BIGGER and killed the little banks


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No thanks.  It is sad that the prejudice is so thinly veiled in 2012 however.  Most people have evolved from the 1800's.  Not all I suppose.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

He just clocked him on spending time on obamacare vs jobs.....


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt talks about Health Care...

Fact-Checkers do a giant spit-take...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

A Republican, a good one, like me, mud, , can be objective without any problem.



mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > First thirty minutes was clean, to the point, and both candidates were generally on track.
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

hortysir said:


> All Dodd-Frank did was make Big Banks get BIGGER and killed the little banks



I think that was the point.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

dukect45 said:


> Oh by the way Gary Johnson is having a livestream owning both Romney and Obama right here if anyone want to watch Governor Gary Johnson for President 2012 - YouTube



I like listening to his commentary.  I have both the debate and him streaming at the same time in two different Youtube windows.  Funny.  I think I enjoy his heckling more than if he were actually having to be there following the rules.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



has to attack a word instead of admitting his boy is getting owned.

race card is maxed,


----------



## del (Oct 3, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Hmmmmm, i just looked up at the TV and noticed Obamination looks blacker than usual......



i just read your post and noticed you're stupider than usual.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Romney sounds incredibly liberal doesn't he?
> 
> Mudwhistle's head is about to explode.



Romney is looking like a winner here so in typical lib fashion you try to spin a loss into a win.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVHGJYy4NTg]Gov Gary Johnson Debate - YouTube[/ame]

For those of you who want to listen to sane answers instead of Obamney blabbing away at the mouth.


----------



## Shelzin (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I think so far mitt is winning, however he is swaying too liberal.
> 
> I would be drunk right now if i was taking a shot on the words "the president and I agree"


yeah...   He's not standing for ideals.  He's just saying everything he can to get elected.

This is where I am now.  Much better debate.  Wish the two retards behind the podiums could hear the comments.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVHGJYy4NTg&feature=player_embedded]Gov Gary Johnson Debate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## driveby (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I think so far mitt is winning, however he is swaying too liberal.
> ...



No worries, they'll all crawl through broken glass to vote your ace out....


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> Crushed him on the cost of hc
> 
> Damn, never thought Mitt would get me to want to vote _for _him, but he did.



He'll change his message back tomorrow.  Make sure you vote tonight.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Mitt talks about Health Care...
> 
> Fact-Checkers do a giant spit-take...



That's racist.......




*just kidding*


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

I like that Obama calls it "Obamacare."  That's not an accident.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Slamming insurance  companies...stump speech again..obama has nothing new same ole tired shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama doing good job defending Obamacare.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Why is Jim Lehrer there?



He's the "replacement moderator".


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Jim Lehrer there?
> ...



He's pointless.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Who invited the racist scum??

Go to a white pride (trash) site, asshole


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Insurance companies now refer you to a government websit now if you can afford what they offer.


----------



## Liberal (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt does not look too controlled. Twitter is on fire mocking him... 

He is waaaay to liberal for his tea bag dippers.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitts in do do now on mass. Romney care


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama doing good job defending Obamacare.



"In Massachusetts" BOOM!


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > All Dodd-Frank did was make Big Banks get BIGGER and killed the little banks
> ...



And Obama won't admit that was the goal


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Mitt does not look to controlled. Twitter is on fire mocking him...
> 
> He is waaaay to liberal for his tea bag dippers.



Yeah, if you didn't know who was whom, you'd think he was the liberal on stage at this point.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

ouch.....the whooping continues


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney makes a good point about Obama dividing the country on Obamacare.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow is he going to get away with Romney care, Obama has to clobber him here


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Romney missed an opportunity--what WAS too big to fail is STILL too big to fail after an Obama sponsored bail-out.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is well prepared and doing well

Have to give him the first debate


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> ouch.....the whooping continues



It's not a whooping. Obama is doing fine. He just needs to play defense.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamacare is bipartisan.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama doing good job defending Obamacare.



Small business isn't, they hate it because it's killing them. Who gives a shit what Obama thinks about it when the reality is it is raising taxes and killing jobs!


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

wow wtf


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney's chronic diarrhea of the mouth has come back...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney scored big on.   hHC


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree.



rightwinger said:


> Romney is well prepared and doing well
> 
> Have to give him the first debate


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 3, 2012)

ouch, obama krushed Mitt on romneycare

failed to make it clear that one is state and the other is tyranny


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is well prepared and doing well
> 
> Have to give him the first debate



as much as i like hearing that, the debate isnt over yet.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

And there it is ..Obama just played the political cover card. He said Obama care was a republican plan


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Romney makes a good point about Obama dividing the country on Obamacare.



If you accept that the GOP wanted to work with the President yes.  Most people don't accept that.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Wow is he going to get away with Romney care, Obama has to clobber him here



Obama should have the advantage here, but you can bet Romney's prepared for it.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

I may be biased, but I really was scared that Mitt wasn't going to do well.  I think he is doing GREAT!  I think if there is a winner, so far, that is...it is Romney!


Bottom line....if Obama knew what he was talking about and his "plans" worked...we would have a better economy right now.  We wouldn't see unemployment rates over 8 percent and the majority of people wouldn't want Obamacare repealed.  We wouldn't have had three credit downgrades during this administration.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney is well prepared and doing well
> 
> Have to give him the first debate



Obama looks and sounds better. Romney is making good points but Obama is effectively parlaying and has been unflappable thus far. I think Obama is winning.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

That was somewhat weak......it may be a close plan but his is national with a huge number against it.......He's being to detailed now...he's let him slip off the hook.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

obama is lying his ass off on health care


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamination with his simple mind uses simple-minded examples.

Uh, uh, uh....who wants someone to not have healthcare? You uh are so mean.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

We'll see who can close........30 minutes left.


----------



## Dissent (Oct 3, 2012)

Can't believe you people are actually watching this shit.


----------



## dukect45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to the presidential debates where everything&#8217;s made up and the points don&#8217;t matter.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama's chronic lying and foolish face making is costing him.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Dissent said:


> Gov Gary Johnson Debate - YouTube
> 
> For those of you who want to listen to sane answers instead of Obamney blabbing away at the mouth.



Dude....Nobody cares.....Gary Johnson may be a fine human being. He's not going to become POTUS. 
Please focus.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


no little boy, it is you who has no idea what you are talking about....clintons last budget of his 8 years in office was fiscal year 2001.....Bush's first budget was fiscal 2002....

i'll do this slowly....count with me....

BUSH
year 1  fy 2002
year 2  fy 2003
year 3  fy  2004
year 4 fy  2005
year 5 fy  2006
year 6 fy  2007
year 7 fy  2008
year 8 fy  2009

fiscal year 2009 which began october 1, 2008 was president bush's last budget and the deficit for fy 2009 was 1.4 trillion dollars.  PERIOD.

you can't give an 8 year president as bush was, ONLY 7 YEARS of responsibility.

simple enough, for grown ups.....and kids alike, WHO CAN COUNT using 2 hands.


----------



## driveby (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Obamacare is bipartisan.




You look dumb when you use words you don't understand, hope this helps....


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is well prepared and doing well
> ...



Obama is going down a checklist.  It's almost surgical; not spectacular but steady and true.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Obamacare is bipartisan.



Really?do we need a recount f the Xmas eve vote on obamacare?


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Why not use the "purchasing power" of numerous clients and not a government plan?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dissent said:


> Can't believe you people are actually watching this shit.



Yeah. Silly us for wanting to be informed on the what the candidates are saying.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Romney makes a good point about Obama dividing the country on Obamacare.
> ...



Right. And the GOP didn't win one of the biggest victories ever in 10.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm suprised how well Romney did and Obama didn't.

It's exactly what Romney's campaign needed.

1st debate goes to Romney.


----------



## Shelzin (Oct 3, 2012)

dukect45 said:


> welcome to the presidential debates where everythings made up and the points dont matter.


ha!   Amen!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> obama is lying his ass off on health care



Yep, what a surprise eh?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Liberal said:


> Mitt does not look too controlled. Twitter is on fire mocking him...
> 
> He is waaaay to liberal for his tea bag dippers.


Who gives a fuck about a bunch of screaming hysterica nutjobs yammering away on Twatter.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney embracing Obamacare tenants.  Ouch!  Thats gotta sting Repubs.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Obamacare is bipartisan.



Bullshit. The only bipartisanship was against the bill. No Republicans voted for it in its final draft yet some Democrats voted against it in its final draft.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



So we should just ignore that Obama supplemented the 2009 budget with his stimulus and other spending projects?


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is well prepared and doing well
> ...



put down the crack pipe.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama doing good job defending Obamacare.
> ...



And guess what......IT DID NOT WORK!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Death panels?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

I like the way Romney starts with...let's begin with what we agree on... it reminds me of working with politicians across the aisle.  I think he would do that well.

Obama is rambling.....


----------



## Dutch (Oct 3, 2012)

Is he really bringing bac the death panels? Really!


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Some stage hang is getting reamed.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

They agree, they agree...

Ya-aaayyyy!!

We don't need a new President!!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Obama, Talk about the "trickle down effect that Romney just spoke about..."  he just ignored the host and went on his own prepared speech.  Just as I thought he would do.



Yeah...just as I tuned in...bad move, Obama.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



It's mainly Bush in 09 but the stimulus added $100 billion to the deficit that FY too.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Biggest victories ever?  The DNC still controls the Senate.  A victory but not exactly one of the largest ever.  And it's 2 years later as well...

Have you seen the polls in the Senate races?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Mitts in do do now on mass. Romney care





Gary Johnson said during the debate, "Romney Care, Obama Care. . . not much substantial difference."


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Dutch said:


> Is he really bringing bac the death panels? Really!



You go, Sarah!!

Keep that lie of the year alive!


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I already posted the facts. You cannot out do the facts. Goodnight.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



2010 was one of the biggest reversals in the House in 100 years. And a big reason was because of Obamacare.


----------



## del (Oct 3, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> ouch, obama krushed Mitt on romneycare
> 
> failed to make it clear that one is state and the other is tyranny



say what?

i'm forced to buy healthcare or pay a hefty tax penalty under romneycare and that's not tyranny?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

President is just like me....  My plan is just like his...

Why are your running, Mitty??


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is well prepared and doing well
> ...



Romney needs a knockout. He is not getting one. He is winning the debate but I doubt if he is getting the voter swing he will need


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies



Yep.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama just started debating, I think.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obama giving a closing argument right now to the first topic.  Another point for the President.



Romney a little petulant about his time speaking.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama's trying to close it, but he's leaving time on the clock for Romney to drive it home


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

"He Wont Tell Us"

Check that box off the list.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> *Romney embracing Obamacare tenants*.  Ouch!  Thats gotta sting Repubs.



How...?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Details, details...

Which loopholes?

Which regulations?

Which health care regs?


----------



## Rocko (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney having fun out there lol !!!


----------



## Dissent (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe you people are actually watching this shit.
> ...




If you don't know the lies they are peddling by now you have no business voting. 

oh and for the idiot who said obamacare war bipartisan here ya go Who voted for Health Care Reform (Obamacare)

Not 1 damn republican voted for it.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

"Work together with Congress"


That would be a nice change


----------



## Intense (Oct 3, 2012)

earlycuyler said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Have your drink poured and popcorn popped?  Ready to roll with the debate?
> ...



No commercials anywhere.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > Is he really bringing bac the death panels? Really!
> ...



Ummm.....there will be.. The only way a socialized medicine system can work is by rationing care.
The Secretary of Health and Human Services has the authority....the ABSOLUTE authority to administer ACA....The LAW states that very clearly on numerous occasions.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies



Yeah, he lost his stride again. Looked like he hit it there for a bit.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Rocko said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



FTR I'm a Republican and am voting for Romney. But partisan cheerleaders are a poor source of objective commentary.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is looking at romney like "i hate your guts" lmafo


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies
> ...



I was noting that as well. I wonder if any of the pundits will put that out there?


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is kicking Obamas azz.

Whether this will resonate in thepolls is another question.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Okay and they've done what exactly since then?


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

'Role of Government'?


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

I like this mod, he's just mostly kept quiet and let them talk.


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney's plan is "let them die".  Which is why it's a "secret".

Thinking treating sick people for profit is a way to "save money" is hilarious.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He is being clear and concise though.

Then again, I understand what he is saying. So maybe it is a bit tedious.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Uh oh keep the american people safe except ambassadors


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I like this mod, he's just mostly kept quiet and let them talk.



Me too.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Lincoln


----------



## del (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies



romney is a much better liar


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Obama is looking at romney like "i hate your guts" lmafo



Yeah, Obama keeps making foolish faces and is constantly glancing at the moderator looking for help.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama doing good job defending Obamacare.



He rambles.......


His problem is we've been listening to him rambling for almost 4 years and nothing he's saying is new.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Oct 3, 2012)

Good example. The government subsidized transcontinental railroads were plagued by corruption and ended up bankrupt.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamination is a simpleton twat that says slogans....."let's all work together."

Meanwhile he doesn't work with anyone doing his job.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

So Obama thinks the role of our government is to spend money


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh here we go...Obama is STILL blaming Bush. Obama doubled the deficit. Doubled government spending. Has experienced a devastating 8% unemployment rate and less than 2% annualized GDP growth during HIS administration....And he STILL is blaming Bush.
> ...



Bush is blamed for a 6trillion dollar deficit in 8 years. Obama has a 6 trillion dollar deficit in 4, do the math.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama doing good job defending Obamacare.
> ...



Yeah, he's not sounding as liberal as Romney right now.


----------



## Intense (Oct 3, 2012)

Anybody keeping time here? This should be called a Free Fire Debate, A Cage Fight. Why make believe there are rules?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Romneys got to pound that race to the top, it's spun out, I once supported it too....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Obama's going to kick major Romney ass tonight!



9.15pm and that's what's happening because mitt still doesn't much in the way of hard facts.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Gotten in front of bad legislation.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Little. They were elected to grind the gears of Obama's administration BECAUSE they believed Obamacare was rammed down their throats. The nation appeared to agree with them and crushed the Democrats in 10.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies



There is a company that is doing a lie detector on them tonight.  I read about it earlier.  They are taking in account the voice stressors.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 3, 2012)

Other than his vague 5 point plan. Has Romney said one concrete thing he would do as president?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Dutch said:
> ...



Trying to spin the lie of the year.

There are no death panels.


----------



## Intense (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I like this mod, he's just mostly kept quiet and let them talk.



Why call it a Debate at all?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Passed 2 budgets Reid has tabled?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

Intense said:


> Anybody keeping time here? This should be called a Free Fire Debate, A Cage Fight. Why make believe there are rules?



Oh look ... There's the rw whine, the excuse as to why mitt couldn't cut it.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I like this mod, he's just mostly kept quiet and let them talk.



Yeah, and the candidates are being civil too, so it's working.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's going to kick major Romney ass tonight!
> ...



Not in the real world pal.


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2012)

*Romney said he NEVER said he wanted fewer teachers:​*​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoSmWK_-x4g]Mitt Romney Criticizes President Obama For Wanting To Hire More Police, Firemen and Teachers - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

He believes in great teachers... but Government is not responsible for that....


----------



## Dutch (Oct 3, 2012)

Now we're getting a civics lesson.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

del said:


> nlt said:
> 
> 
> > notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies
> ...



so YOU admit  obama is a liar....cool


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is starting to um and ah more and is stumbling over more words, he is stringing out more and more long, wordy phrases that make little point of any kind.   Mitt is staying on point much better.   I doubt the MSM will spin it that way, but I don't think Mitt is hurting himself any.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Oops..."We all believe we are children of the same god".....Oops


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Intense said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I like this mod, he's just mostly kept quiet and let them talk.
> ...



No, I think Jim had done exactly what he should do, not be the star and let them savage each other.....


----------



## occupied (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Etch-A-Sketch time.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Oct 3, 2012)

Brain disease....



luddly.neddite said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's going to kick major Romney ass tonight!
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





> *Gotten in front of bad legislation.*



Put another way, they've obstructed.  

This is the empty well you're drilling when you say Obama has been divisive.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

That was a good moment for Romney on the role of government.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is killing Obama.............


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> That was a good moment for Romney on the role of government.



I agree. Wasn't a home run though.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

rdean said:


> *Romney said he NEVER said he wanted fewer teachers:​*​
> 
> Mitt Romney Criticizes President Obama For Wanting To Hire More Police, Firemen and Teachers - YouTube​



Proof right there.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

The federal government should GET OUT of public education. Period.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

He sees trickle down government...

He sees unemployment after a recession....

He sees people struggling after a recession....


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Intense said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I like this mod, he's just mostly kept quiet and let them talk.
> ...



Sometimes mods are needed to ref the talking, but they've both been civil and have had few interruptions.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

"BUDGETS"?????


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Romney is killing Obama.............



I don't think you're actively listening.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is straying big time


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

Dutch said:


> Other than his vague 5 point plan. Has Romney said one concrete thing he would do as president?



Rw's will say yes but I haven't heard it.

Just cut taxes and raise revenue by looking under cabbages for money.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Barrys blinking and stuttering again. His education plan is to hire more union teachers


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2012)

*Romney said he never said he wanted fewer teachers.  Duh, larger class size means fewer teachers!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuu9k1ywo0E]Philadelphia Teachers Grill Mitt Romney on Class Sizes - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Vouchers....Romney just came out for Education vouchers....did he initiate that in Massachusetts, which as he stated, has the best education system in the country?


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Notice how obama blinks and stutters when he lies


He does that a lot.  He is much better at speaking passionately off the cuff when he is honest, fighting for truth, rather than being a lying bitch for political elites.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt looks like he's going to cry.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Romney is kicking Obamas azz.
> 
> Whether this will resonate in thepolls is another question.



It will have to for Obama. His celebrity wont cut it here like it did with that asshole McCain. Romney is coming off as pretty stable. Must have on his magic underwear.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, it's been pretty one-sided, Obama is losing badly and knows it. I am pretty surprised at all of the foolish smirks Obama is making, that isn't helping his cause one bit. His team should have practiced with him to avoid that usual crap of his.


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe you people are actually watching this shit.
> ...



Good point, and to be up to date on Mitt's new position on any given issue you really have to be on the ball as it changes day to day, as this debate has proven. Welcome Republicans on the guy proving he is as liberal as Obama in a debate, lol.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



They obstructed BECAUSE that's what they were sent to DC to do BECAUSE of Obama's first two years. 

Partisan liberals and Democrats don't seem to understand that Obama has been as divisive as Bush was.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Did Obama just admit that the Fed Govt took jobs away from lenders?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> He believes in great teachers... but Government is not responsible for that....



Romney has yet to be asked for those specifics. 
And please, don't think you're side is pure here. Obama IS THE POTUS....He has done what you accuse Romney of while IN OFFICE....


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama at 7:15 PT:  "The genius of the American System is the free market system."  

*The slogan "Forward!" reflected the conviction of European Marxists and radicals that their movements reflected the march of history, which would move forward past capitalism and into socialism and communism.
*

New Obama slogan has long ties to Marxism, socialism - Washington Times


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

They agree... They agree...

Why do we have to have this expensive election?

Maybe Romney can just come to work for Obama as an advisor.


----------



## occupied (Oct 3, 2012)

Where the hell are the ZINGERS? This thing has been pretty boring.


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > *Romney said he NEVER said he wanted fewer teachers:​*​
> ...



Exactly.  

He says Obama wants MORE teachers.  It's time to "CUT BACK".

Proof positive, right out of this own mouth.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 3, 2012)

Was that his big zinger!!!


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

bammmmmmm ROMNEY JUST SLAMMMED BARRY ON FACTS


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Land grant schools?. Is Obama kidding with that?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

No plan to cut education funding--Mitt Romney
No plan to cut defense--in fact raise it--Mitt Romney
No plan to cut taxes on the very wealthy--Mitt Romney

Gee, wonder what he plans to cut?


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

bAAAAMMMMM ROUNDHOUSE ROMNEYS TAKES BARRY TO THE MAT.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

$90 BILLION on "green jobs"


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Obama at 7:15 PT:  "The genius of the American System is the free market system."
> 
> *The slogan "Forward!" reflected the conviction of European Marxists and radicals that their movements reflected the march of history, which would move forward past capitalism and into socialism and communism.
> *
> ...



Is your first name "Pathetic"?  It should be.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Zinger -- your own facts...

Zinger - fail.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

rdean said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Obama believes one can solve problems by throwing money at them.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Romneys answer was weak....


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

hortysir said:


> $90 BILLION on "green jobs"



Zinger?

Fact-Check.

Fact-Fail?


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney is sounding more confident than he did at the beginning. Romney should lay off the "it's my turn" stuff though.


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> No plan to cut education funding--Mitt Romney
> No plan to cut defense--in fact raise it--Mitt Romney
> No plan to cut taxes on the very wealthy--Mitt Romney
> 
> Gee, wonder what he plans to cut?



The "little people".  Obviously.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> No plan to cut education funding--Mitt Romney
> No plan to cut defense--in fact raise it--Mitt Romney
> No plan to cut taxes on the very wealthy--Mitt Romney
> 
> Gee, wonder what he plans to cut?



Obama's bullshit.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Well, there goes your argument about Obama being "divisive" if that was your argument.  

If the polls are to be believed, those who gave the GOP this victory are now shunning the GOP this year.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

"Working across the aisle"


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Zinger -- your own facts...
> 
> Zinger - fail.



It doesn't sound Presidential. Obama hasn't done that.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > No plan to cut education funding--Mitt Romney
> ...



You don't know either.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

I give this debate to Romney. I think he's a clear winner. However the whole debate has been a bit slow and ramblely, no wow moments, or a-ha moments, no big flops... I don't think it's been anything anyone will be discussing past tomorrow.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I just told you, you should also be thankful.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought compromise was a dirty word.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Obama is straying big time


Deep down I think he might have a good heat, but I think he has to lie to cover for some corrupt elite players.  I really think if he doesn't his life could be in danger.  Added to that, his politics are probably at odds and quite a bit to the left from what he is really representing.  So, speaking extemporaneously under such circumstances could be conceivably difficult.  Nearly as difficult as being, say, Dan Quayle. 

It's quite clear Romney is being more honest, passionate and speaking from the heart.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

A "tell" that mitt is losing is all the faces he has made. Grimacing, sighing, smirking, shaking his head 

BUT, then no hard facts to back his words.

But mitt has not done a really bad job. Just not good enough.

Like, even though he has been gone from Mass for many years, he's taking credit for their schools. Now he's just rambling nonsense.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey!  The Reason Romney is in this race is because people are hurting.   That's what he says.   What was his reason 4 years ago?


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

rdean said:


> *romney said he never said he wanted fewer teachers.  Duh, larger class size means fewer teachers!*
> 
> philadelphia teachers grill mitt romney on class sizes - youtube​



^^^^^rdean is close to swooning


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Obamas comment on busy first day was catty, you could here the crowd groan.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama just admitted Obamacare is political! Nice.....


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> A "tell" that mitt is losing is all the faces he has made. Grimacing, sighing, smirking, shaking his head
> 
> BUT, then no hard facts to back his words.
> 
> ...



Again...if Romney believes vouchers are the answer for schools...did he do that in Massachusetts?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I give this debate to Romney. I think he's a clear winner. However the whole debate has been a bit slow and ramblely, no wow moments, or a-ha moments, no big flops... I don't think it's been anything anyone will be discussing past tomorrow.



I agree. Romney hit hard, but he could have made some more points. How did he not mention gas prices or inflation? Too much time on healthcare.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

rdean said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



So Obama's take is *hiring more teachers* is more important than accountability for those who are already teaching. Got it.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama wants Jihad on Romney.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Thats how he let his amabassador die


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Can you please explain your logic that because the Republicans were obstinate in 11 & 12, Obama wasn't divisive in 09 & 10?  

Thanks.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

Left Iraq like Obama planned?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Democrats love America!!

Sean Hannity, want to chime in here?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Obamas comment on busy first day was catty, you could here the crowd groan.



Even Bush admitted it was "hard work"...remember?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

How will you will work together with Congress?

Obama:  I'll take ideas from anyone... LIAR!!!   He'll circumvent Congress and make Executive Orders!


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > a "tell" that mitt is losing is all the faces he has made. Grimacing, sighing, smirking, shaking his head
> ...



shhhh. Dont talk dont smell


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Obamas comment on busy first day was catty, you could here the crowd groan.



Yup. His first mistake. Minor though.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Closing statements ........


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

The "crisis" is "undiminshed" too, dumbass


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> A "tell" that mitt is losing is all the faces he has made. Grimacing, sighing, smirking, shaking his head
> 
> BUT, then no hard facts to back his words.
> 
> ...



Romney owned Obama, but feel free to spin away.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I give this debate to Romney. I think he's a clear winner. However the whole debate has been a bit slow and ramblely, no wow moments, or a-ha moments, no big flops... I don't think it's been anything anyone will be discussing past tomorrow.



Slight win for Governor Romney in my book.  I didn't watch the TV during the debate (my desk is oriented to point away from the television so I don't get distracted by Breaking Bad) but it sounded pretty even.  

Obama did what he had to do; he had a checklist of points to make.  He made them.  

Romney ran to the middle so hard that he may have gotten a few votes.  If the base decides to support this guy after that, he may have won tonight's contest.  I think the base has nowhere to go though so they will.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > A "tell" that mitt is losing is all the faces he has made. Grimacing, sighing, smirking, shaking his head
> ...



Good question did they have a parent auth. Plan to close schools and move their kids?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

Developing American Energy... *Selectively* of course.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



You should be smarter.  The ship has sailed on that one.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

There was no K.O.

But Obama won it on points.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 3, 2012)

As a member of the "middle class", Mr President, you're full of shit


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama just let a stinker..looks real pussified in his closing statements


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney's performance was good. If you take the time to listen to most of the stump speeches, you would know that he simply re-phrased his and delivered it well.  

Obama went off of his stump speech quite a bit. I think he was impressed with Romney's ability to get his message out. 

Obama came in with a lead. I'm guessing Romney probably helped himself with those who are just now starting to pay attention. He did what he set out to do.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> A "tell" that mitt is losing is all the faces he has made. Grimacing, sighing, smirking, shaking his head
> 
> BUT, then no hard facts to back his words.
> 
> ...



The only face Romney has been making is a confident smile. He knows he won this one by a good margin and so do you I bet. Obama has been smirking like a spoiled child.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

"Thank you Mr. President for tuning in this evening..."

Oops...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Romney's performance was good. If you take the time to listen to most of the stump speeches, you would know that he simply re-phrased his and delivered it well.
> 
> Obama went off of his stump speech quite a bit. I think he was impressed with Romney's ability to get his message out.
> 
> Obama came in with a lead. I'm guessing Romney probably helped himself with those who are just now starting to pay attention. He did what he set out to do.



Are you feeling alright?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

Still no specifics from mitt.  Just more pie in the sky.

When does he have to say where he's getting all tht money?

And I still hate his phony smiling stutter.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Not sailed... Sank.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney:   "If I'm elected we won't have Obamacare...I'll put into place the principles of what we have in my state."


DOH!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Maybe he was, maybe he wasn't.  I doubt many who go into the polling place are thinking about 09, and 10 though.  

It's a dry well you're drilling with that one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > I give this debate to Romney. I think he's a clear winner. However the whole debate has been a bit slow and ramblely, no wow moments, or a-ha moments, no big flops... I don't think it's been anything anyone will be discussing past tomorrow.
> ...



Why no specifics?


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

And there it is, the Biden ryan debate will be a hoot....



Now, the talking heads.  Oh, do I want to watch this shit?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Still no specifics from mitt.  Just more pie in the sky.
> 
> When does he have to say where he's getting all tht money?
> 
> And I still hate his phony smiling stutter.



No specifics? Clean your ears.


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Thought Romney did pretty well. But was it enough?  Romney needs something to shift the tide. I don't think it was. Obama did well and made no mistakes. So I'd say Obama won.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney wins round one. No doubt.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Romney:   "If I'm elected we won't have Obamacare...I'll put into place the principles of what we have in my state."
> 
> 
> DOH!!!!



yeeouch!


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL, Romney slammed him with his closing statement! With Obama's incredibly poor presidency I doubt that anyone is surprised.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Thought Romney did pretty well. But was it enough?  Romney needs something to shift the tide. I don't think it was. Obama did well and made no mistakes. So I'd say Obama won.



There are two more debates.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is so arrogant be doesn't see how bad he was......


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

First Debate.....I have to give to Romney

I didn't see the promised zingers from either side

Good job by Romney, but far from the home run that he needed


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Obamas comment on busy first day was catty, you could here the crowd groan.
> ...



 what does that have to do with obamas comment?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Romney:   "If I'm elected we won't have Obamacare...I'll put into place the principles of what we have in my state."
> 
> 
> DOH!!!!



The 10th amendment ... Look it up


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Romney did pretty well. But was it enough?  Romney needs something to shift the tide. I don't think it was. Obama did well and made no mistakes. So I'd say Obama won.
> ...



Yup. Two more chances.


----------



## del (Oct 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > nlt said:
> ...



are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Obama is so arrogant be doesn't see how bad he was......



Yeah, that is very likely.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> First Debate.....I have to give to Romney
> 
> I didn't see the promised zingers from either side
> 
> Good job by Romney, but far from the home run that he needed



I know ya dont care, but I agree.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

first impression... I was actually very pleased there were no interruptions from the crowd. They were almost completely silent during the debate, which is exactly what they should be, out of respect for both candidates and the moderator trying to maintain the flow.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

Long debate, but a good one. 

In a short phrase: "Lame duck!"


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama seemed to lack passion. Romney was well prepped and sold himself well

Romney should see a boost from the debate.....but I doubt if it is enough


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

They agree so much...

Why do we need to have this election?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Romney's performance was good. If you take the time to listen to most of the stump speeches, you would know that he simply re-phrased his and delivered it well.
> ...



Why do you ask?


----------



## Sherry (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> First Debate.....I have to give to Romney
> 
> I didn't see the promised zingers from either side
> 
> Good job by Romney, but far from the home run that he needed



Just now checking in and only looking at the last page...any other libs besides rw seeing it this way??


----------



## Oddball (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Thought Romney did pretty well. But was it enough?  Romney needs something to shift the tide. I don't think it was. Obama did well and made no mistakes. So I'd say Obama won.


Prevent defense prevents you from winning.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

You can't balance the budget without raising taxes.

Can't do it.


----------



## del (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Vouchers....Romney just came out for Education vouchers....did he initiate that in Massachusetts, which as he stated, has the best education system in the country?



no. no vouchers here, and romney had little to nothing to do with education reform here. that was weld's baby.

in fact, the only things he really did as governor were raise taxes (fees), sign romneycare into law and run for president.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> They agree so much...
> 
> Why do we need to have this election?



You dont have to participate ya know?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> First Debate.....I have to give to Romney
> 
> I didn't see the promised zingers from either side
> 
> Good job by Romney, but far from the home run that he needed



I agree... Romney took this one. I wonder what happened to all the zingers we were told Romney has been practicing? I guess he was too bust with substance. 

While I agree this was not a home run for Romney, I'd say it was a triple.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Obama's going to kick major Romney ass tonight!
> ...







rightwinger said:


> First Debate.....I have to give to Romney
> 
> I didn't see the promised zingers from either side
> 
> Good job by Romney, but far from the home run that he needed



Pick one and stick with it eh..


----------



## KissMy (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney's performance was great. He was more specific, detailed & confident than he has been in his stump speeches.

Obama was not as smooth or confident but had more detailed facts than Romney who just said he would sit down with Congress & work those details out.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Turn to MSNBC 's coverage of the debate, shaptons is about to blow a gasket....lmafo


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama should have had a better debate practice guy then John Kerry. Obama got his ass handed to him.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2012)

del said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Vouchers....Romney just came out for Education vouchers....did he initiate that in Massachusetts, which as he stated, has the best education system in the country?
> ...



Tissue?


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > They agree so much...
> ...



Democrats Love America!!

The fringe right is not going to show up for Romney after tonight.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > First Debate.....I have to give to Romney
> ...



I've been following the thread, Id say everyone pretty much sees this one as an Romney win.


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

For entertainment.. MSNBC.. heads are exploding OMG.. ROFLMAO


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

del said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



are you this sensitive in real life?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

tjvh said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Still no specifics from mitt.  Just more pie in the sky.
> ...



Okay.... Like what?

Where did he say all tht money is coming from?

What about his archaic states rights crap? Where were the specifics.

Like I said, mitt didn't do near as ad as he has in the past and I really wonder why Obama didn't nail him on his lies but mitt slimed through with his usual generalities.


----------



## del (Oct 3, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



no, thanks

 want some fish? it's brain food.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama seemed to lack passion. Romney was well prepped and sold himself well
> 
> Romney should see a boost from the debate.....but I doubt if it is enough



I agree , one of the talking heads said Obama doesn't enjoy debating and I'd say it showed, he looked sparkelss at times. 

As far as "enough"? Enough for what? Outside a hammer lock, Romney had to o what he did, show well and sound imformed and confident and meet the mo,d of what folks would say is presidential. So in that sense he surely won.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Thought Romney did pretty well. But was it enough?  Romney needs something to shift the tide. I don't think it was. Obama did well and made no mistakes. So I'd say Obama won.
> ...


<You must spread reputation before giving Oddball any more>


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama seemed to lack passion. Romney was well prepped and sold himself well
> 
> Romney should see a boost from the debate.....but I doubt if it is enough



Again, I agree with most of that. 

Romney smiled when not talking, but not in a derisive or condescending manner... unlike my impression of Obama's facial expressions when he was silent.

I think Romney was deliberate, concise, and while he did talk over Obama the one time, it was only for a second, and I don't think it was malicious.

One thing about Romney he just has to address..

'And by the way...'. WAY too many times, Mitt...lol.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

Msnbc is having a freaking meltdown


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 3, 2012)

I watched on and off from what I saw Obama almost seemed bored with the debate and disinterested Romney seemed more energetic at least for him and more engaged any way that's my observation.


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 3, 2012)

now the media gets to look at everything Mitt said and destroy him with his own words on just how liberal he really is. That will be the big killer, not the bullshit in a debate, but what is talked about for days and days after it. 

Admit it, most you "conservatives" were only happy Mitt was talking, on a very shallow level you know he was not talking in a strait line and you prolly hated a good deal of what he said... That will be all over the news.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

Why the fuck would you give raitings to msnbc?


----------



## Rozman (Oct 3, 2012)

I am shocked.....
MSNBC IS definitely freaking out....
Obama got his friggin ass kicked and MSNBC said so....

I can't believe it.....


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



archaic? dumb ass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Msnbc is having a freaking meltdown



No kidding.  It has been fun to watch.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> You can't balance the budget without raising taxes.
> 
> Can't do it.



Yes you can... It's called fiscal responsibility. Curtailing reckless spending and loosening the Tax noose on Businesses will result in more people being hired, which will result in more Tax revenue.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Why the fuck would you give raitings to msnbc?



It's important to me to hear both sides sue me.


----------



## JohnA (Oct 3, 2012)

romney had all his  ducks in a row 
obama needs a teleprompter to repeat what his handlers tell him


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2012)

tjvh said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > You can't balance the budget without raising taxes.
> ...



Amen.  Fiscal responsibility plus policy that turns the economy loose to generate revenue as only Americans are capable of doing is a far better plan than trying to tax and spend us into prosperity.   I wish Romney had pushed that theme harder, but he did make the point.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Msnbc is having a freaking meltdown



I just checked it out... "Meltdown" is an understatement.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama seemed to lack passion. Romney was well prepped and sold himself well
> ...


I was surprised, but I thought each person presented as well as he could. I'm so partial, however, to Romney's Issues page, I have to recuse myself from  making a prediction about who won, but I was especially pleased at Romney's debate overall. And Obama did not offend me as I thought he might.

So I walked away from the debate a little surprised, but happier than I've felt for a long time due to the overall gentlemanliness of each participant at all times in the debate I recollect.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck would you give raitings to msnbc?
> ...



Then watch a credible source.... Msnbc is not one. Shit CNN would have been a far better choice for that and with less race baiters and gay mafia people lying.


----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama was schooled this evening.  Madcow is making excuses for Obama, classic....glad everybody saw just what happened this evening


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Sgt shulz is gutting obama


----------



## pete (Oct 3, 2012)

There was a man looking presidential and then there was eye candy!!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > First Debate.....I have to give to Romney
> ...



He had one home run...When Obama chided Romney on the $2.8 Billion subsidy for oil and Romney responded with the $90 Billion Subsidy to green industry, mentioning Solyndra and others that went bankrupt, ending with some may say "picking winners and losers, my friend said, picking losers!"

tHAT WAS THE WINNER FOR THE NIGHT.  oBAMA SHOOK HIS HEAD IN AGREEMENT!


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Msnbc is having a freaking meltdown


I forgot which channel they're on. <giggle>


----------



## Vel (Oct 3, 2012)

Meister said:


> Obama was schooled this evening.  Madcow is making excuses for Obama, classic....glad everybody saw just what happened this evening



LOL Did you see Chris Matthews? That was hysterical


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

rachel is going to drown many a lesbian tonight with her tears.


----------



## dukect45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Avorysuds said:


> now the media gets to look at everything Mitt said and destroy him with his own words on just how liberal he really is. That will be the big killer, not the bullshit in a debate, but what is talked about for days and days after it.
> 
> Admit it, most you "conservatives" were only happy Mitt was talking, on a very shallow level you know he was not talking in a strait line and you prolly hated a good deal of what he said... That will be all over the news.



Dude most of the "conservatives" on this board don't care as long as Willard has an (R) next to his name he could read the communist manifesto while taking a shit on the Bill of rights and they would still cheer him on


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Vel said:


> Money we're saving from two wars? Does the dumbass not realize that we've had to BORROW the money to finance those wars. There are no savings to spend.



There might have been, but obama spent it on Libya.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2012)

pete said:


> There was a man looking presidential and then there was eye candy!!


----------



## Toro (Oct 3, 2012)

Msnbc is melting down. 

Liberals are twisting their panties so much, Rachel Maddow is the calmest person in the room.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Half those companies are out of business and the other half donated to your campaign.

That was PRICELESS.

You are entitled to your own airplane and your own house but you are not entitled to your own facts.

Another PRICELESS.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney was ready and energetic. Credit for that. But how does he expect to magically do all those cuts and balance the budget. Wow


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Avorysuds said:


> now the media gets to look at everything Mitt said and destroy him with his own words on just how liberal he really is. That will be the big killer, not the bullshit in a debate, but what is talked about for days and days after it.
> 
> Admit it, most you "conservatives" were only happy Mitt was talking, on a very shallow level you know he was not talking in a strait line and you prolly hated a good deal of what he said... That will be all over the news.



You are correct. That's why Obama pinged him on taxes, Medicare and healthcare. Romney said the opposite of what his plan says and the media will fact-check his every word. The second debate is foreign and domestic issues and the topics will come up again.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

dukect45 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > now the media gets to look at everything Mitt said and destroy him with his own words on just how liberal he really is. That will be the big killer, not the bullshit in a debate, but what is talked about for days and days after it.
> ...



What bullshit


----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2012)

dukect45 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > now the media gets to look at everything Mitt said and destroy him with his own words on just how liberal he really is. That will be the big killer, not the bullshit in a debate, but what is talked about for days and days after it.
> ...



 Oh brother....


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > now the media gets to look at everything Mitt said and destroy him with his own words on just how liberal he really is. That will be the big killer, not the bullshit in a debate, but what is talked about for days and days after it.
> ...



Romney is going to get shit on by the fact-checkers.

Rightly so...


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

Franco needs to get in here and call us all pub dupes and claim Obama chewed Romney up and spit him out!


----------



## JohnA (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> You can't balance the budget without raising taxes.
> 
> Can't do it.


 bullshit  cut spending dummy


----------



## dukect45 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Stock boy says what


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Romney was ready and energetic. Credit for that. But how does he expect to magically do all those cuts and balance the budget. Wow



By allowing small businesses to *afford* to put more people back to work by not Taxing them into extinction -for one.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

Vel said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was schooled this evening.  Madcow is making excuses for Obama, classic....glad everybody saw just what happened this evening
> ...



Let me guess... no chill up his leg this time?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

My overall impression was that both were prepared but Romney was better prepared.  It seemed that Romney was excited to be there but Obama did not have that aura about him.

Romney came out with his plans.  I hope that people remember them.  1st debate goes to Romney.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney's a better salesman and con artist. FOS. But helped himsef with undecided morons. LOL


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

dukect45 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



Thats assistant  manager little boy ......


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Close...but I'd say a slight edge to Romney.   At least that came across to me that way.   But this is Obama's to lose and I'd say he was playing it safe with this probably being his weakest debate topic.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Toro said:


> Msnbc is melting down.
> 
> Liberals are twisting their panties so much, Rachel Maddow is the calmest person in the room.



They never see the long game. This is the same stuff they said in the 2008 primary and 2008 general election. Ed Shultz complaining about Obama agreeing about social security is stupid. I make over the cap amount for social security. Why should a large chunk of my salary be exempt.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

hazlnut said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



What specifically did you think Romney lied about?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama wanted to get off work and go golfing


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney reminded me of Nixon.

Nervous and arrogant.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2012)

tjvh said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Everything.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

Meister said:


> Obama was schooled this evening.  Madcow is making excuses for Obama, classic....glad everybody saw just what happened this evening


<you must spread some reputation around....>

I didn't watch anything during the debate nor after, but that's something we have today--a media bias so strong, reporters are now infotainment containment specialists. 

I really do need to go take a nap and sleep on this one. It's the first Presidential debate I've watched since election 2000, and didn't know what to expect. Nothing made my blood boil, and I left with best respect for what seemed to me was two men from opposite poles speaking in a manner that American people could understand and be able to make up their minds about who they will vote for (or not if they have unpalatable issues they cannot resolve.)

Also, it's good to come here to USMB and see honest reactions.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Gay Mafia?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney reminded me of Nixon.
> 
> Nervous and arrogant.



are you high?

Seriously. Are you?


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Now there's a pea-brained response.


----------



## dukect45 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



That's nice oh there's a spill over in aisle 10 can you be a dear and clean that up thanks


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I channel flip bud, I do catch CNN too,, but when I want to, not because you tell me I have to, I like hearing Al Sharpton, and Ed Schultz come apart at the seams. Morning Joe should be a hoot too.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Msnbc is having a freaking meltdown
> ...


Agree fully!


----------



## Misty (Oct 3, 2012)

Mitt killed Obama in this debate.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yes gay mafia ..... Those who do nothing but try and intimidate others about them being gay..... You know like you.  A person who thinks who they fuck is the most important thing and attacks any who thinks otherwise.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney reminded me of Nixon.
> 
> Nervous and arrogant.



No, he appeared educated. When it comes to business and economy he knows what the fuck he's talking about.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 3, 2012)

The folks on MSNBC are having a complete meltdown over Obama's bad performance.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

dukect45 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > dukect45 said:
> ...



Get a job and stop living off of my hard work


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

dukect45 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > now the media gets to look at everything Mitt said and destroy him with his own words on just how liberal he really is. That will be the big killer, not the bullshit in a debate, but what is talked about for days and days after it.
> ...


But duke, dear, we've heard so much about the communist manifesto of spreading the wealth around, we'd know it instantly if we saw it in Mitt Romney's speech. It just wasn't present.


----------



## Zander (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama showed he has no depth beyond the few talking points he's memorized. Romney destroyed him.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Just saying media will never change if we keep feeding it.


----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney reminded me of Nixon.
> 
> Nervous and arrogant.



Have another glass of Kool-Aid, son.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

tjvh said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Taxes, Medicare, his healthcare plan. I didn't watch it all I switched with about 30 mins left. I switched to watch the replay of Miguel Cabbrera get a standing ovation, in Kansas City, after winning the Triple Crown.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney reminded me of Nixon.
> 
> Nervous and arrogant.



I DO think he tried to sound and move like Reagan.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney reminded me of Nixon.
> ...


I agree, WillowTree. He was all business, but in a good and understanding way for all his acumen in the business field, which our country needs so much right now with highly-indebted European countries like Greece and Italy in trouble up to their eyeballs.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> Obama showed he has no depth beyond the few talking points he's memorized. Romney destroyed him.



hes rarely been challenged like that, he doesn't like being questioned we all know that, he has a short fuse and frustration with folks that don't buy his rap, and it showed. 

at the end of the day obama really cannot defend his policies, we are where we are....


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

bodecea said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney reminded me of Nixon.
> ...



He moved and sounded like Romney..... I personally don't like the cadence of his voice but it isn't his voice that matters.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I hear ya. But again, I think it's important to hear it all. Then and only then can you make an informed decision. I will never be like the liberals and try to get one sided communication.


----------



## NLT (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



suuuuurrrrrreeee you didnt


----------



## JohnA (Oct 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 no the classic for the night was obama saying the workers in detriot sacrificed to make the worlds best automobile  

 joking of course


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Romney was ready and energetic. Credit for that. But how does he expect to magically do all those cuts and balance the budget. Wow



It's called Economic growth sweet pea, Something Obama hasn't a fucking clue how to create. 

I think Romney won hands down. 

Especially liked how he contrasted how he put Romneycare through an 87% Democrat Mass State Legislature by working with the other side, and Obama pushed Obamacare through with almost not GOP input or support. 

Also the Total Home run when Obama complained about the 2.8 Billion Oil and Gas Tax Break, and Romney pointed out that Obama spent 50 Years worth of that on "green energy" and picked a bunch of losers, and coincidentally  many big Obama Donors to give it to.


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 3, 2012)

The debate was a stalemate Romney supporters will say Romney won...No surprise there


----------



## dukect45 (Oct 3, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> dukect45 said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Touché I might of overreacted in that post but after that debate I still don't see how Romney would be better than Obama so in the end I'm still voting for Gary Johnson


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 3, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Oh I don't wish to silence him I just won't support msnbc because if it wants to be a news org they can't be as dishonest as they are.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Obama showed he has no depth beyond the few talking points he's memorized. Romney destroyed him.
> ...



Obama and his people have been trying for about a week to say the debate was not about the past 4 years, but about the future. Trouble with that line of reasoning is, the last 4 years sucked, and another 4 years will suck more... and people are realizing that.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 3, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> I give this debate to Romney. I think he's a clear winner. However the whole debate has been a bit slow and ramblely, no wow moments, or a-ha moments, no big flops... I don't think it's been anything anyone will be discussing past tomorrow.



The only thing it confirms to me is that the moderator, and the candidates avoided any issue of real significance.

It was interesting that the streaming Youtube censored Romney's final remarks so people couldn't watch them.  Interesting.  Frankly, I think Romney is in the tank for Obama.

Last year, all the independent candidates had a coalition, where they all put forth a platform that they agree on which the Mainstream candidates were suppressing.  The two major candidates were and are against the best interests of the American people.  I was interested to see if any of these issues, the most important issues facing the American people, would be addressed at all.  NOPE.  Not a peep.

1. An end to WAR.

2. An end to Threats of War (belligerence) against other countries.

3. Safe Guarding of Civil Rights and Civil Liberties of Americans.

4. No increase in the Federal Debt and a thorough and complete investigation of the Federal Reserve System.

This whole system is a charade, and anyone that is taken in by this snow job should re-evaluate what is going on and how they participate in this years elections. 

_United States Budget Dilemma.wmv - YouTube_ 

How come they weren't talking about this AT ALL ?!?  Where's fucking Ross Perot when you need him? 



> n many ways, the effort itself is extraordinary. Since running twice for the presidency -- his 19% showing in 1992, despite temporarily dropping out of the race, was the strongest third-party candidacy since Theodore Roosevelt's a century ago -- Perot has gradually receded from the public square. His rare interviews have sidestepped both policy and politics.
> 
> He's still avoiding one thing: an endorsement in this year's campaign. Though members of his family have donated almost exclusively to Republicans in recent years, Perot is an equal-opportunity critic, unimpressed with both Obama and Romney when it comes to addressing the nation's red ink.
> 
> "We're on the edge of the cliff, and we have got to start fixing it now. Otherwise, we're leaving a disaster to our children's and our grandchildren's future," he says in the East Texas twang that spiced up the presidential debates 20 years ago. "Nobody that's running really talks about it, about what we have to do and why we have to do it. They would prefer not to have it discussed."


http://www.c-span.org/Events/Ross-Perot-Interview-with-USA-Today/10737434517-2/

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/10/01/perot-20-years-later/1603897/


----------



## Zander (Oct 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Obama showed he has no depth beyond the few talking points he's memorized. Romney destroyed him.
> ...



Tonight proved that Obama's a good teleprompter reader- and that's about it. He doesn't have the answers,  because he really doesn't know the answers! He had a set number of memorized answers that he repeated endlessly; "help the middle class" "investments in education" " a ladder up" "ask to pay a little more" .  He looked like a child being scolded by his parents.  

The Emperor truly has no clothes...


----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> The debate was a stalemate Romney supporters will say Romney won...No surprise there



Seems a lot of Obama supporters agree that Romney won the debate.  That's does not equate to a stalemate.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 3, 2012)

CNN poll: 67% believe Romney won the debate


----------



## Wiseacre (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought Romney won big, he made several points about the poor economic growth and UE numbers, and thoroughly debunked Obama's claims of 5 trillion in tax cuts and 2 trillion in more defense spending.    And he hammered him on the 716 billion cuts in Medicare, I didn't think Obama came out of it looking very good.    BUT  -   we got a couple more to go, and I would expect a much more combative president next time.   Can't imagine how we're going to stay anywhere near close to the time limits in future debates.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



This is true, but you have to watch them to know how really dishonest they are. But, having said that their meltdowns tonight were quite honest. I thought Ed would need the waaaaaambalance..


----------



## Aristotle (Oct 3, 2012)

Not really...Both bored me. Besides November elections will tell the tale


----------



## Zander (Oct 3, 2012)

Obama is an academician. A man who's experience is theoretical. 

Romney is a leader. A man who's experience is ACTUAL.

We've got a VERY clear choice....


----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Not really...Both bored me. Besides November elections will tell the tale



Oh, you were just stating your own opinion....that's cool.


----------



## dblack (Oct 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> Obama is an academician. A man who's experience is theoretical.
> 
> Romney is a leader. A man who's experience is ACTUAL.
> 
> We've got a VERY clear choice....



Clearly inconsequential?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

And on the third hand ... 

Obama has to actually work for a living. Mittens hasn't had a job in what? 20+ years? 

And, Obama has a way of making very quiet points. He's as good at that as he is of bringing down the house. 

President Obama didn't hit it out of the park but it was Mitt who told a couple of his usual lies AND, he backed down on the tax plan he's been hawking for weeks now. Was that just his usual flip flopping?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> I thought Romney won big, he made several points about the poor economic growth and UE numbers, and thoroughly debunked Obama's claims of 5 trillion in tax cuts and 2 trillion in more defense spending.   * And he hammered him on the 716 billion cuts in Medicare,* I didn't think Obama came out of it looking very good.    BUT  -   we got a couple more to go, and I would expect a much more combative president next time.   Can't imagine how we're going to stay anywhere near close to the time limits in future debates.



I found it odd that Obama did not vehemently deny that figure at all. For weeks, his people claimed there was no 700 billion cut in Medicare, that Romney was miss-characterizing the number and where it came from. All Obama did each time it came up, was to look down and smile nervously. It was a little weird.


----------



## Wiseacre (Oct 3, 2012)

One of the things I thought Romney did well was to tie Obama to his record, in terms of UE and economic growth over the past 4 years.   Best line:   something about Obama not picking winners and losers, just losers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> Obama is an academician. A man who's experience is theoretical.
> 
> Romney is a leader. A man who's experience is ACTUAL.
> 
> We've got a VERY clear choice....



"ACTUAL" experience killing companies and firing people. 

No thanks.

And, Obama has far more than "theoretical" experience. 

Where do you rw froot loops GET this crap? You don't get to just make it up as you go along.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Well, Romney did compare obama to the five Romney boys.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> President Obama didn't hit it out of the park ...



That would be because he swung three times and missed on each one.


----------



## Wiseacre (Oct 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Romney won big, he made several points about the poor economic growth and UE numbers, and thoroughly debunked Obama's claims of 5 trillion in tax cuts and 2 trillion in more defense spending.   * And he hammered him on the 716 billion cuts in Medicare,* I didn't think Obama came out of it looking very good.    BUT  -   we got a couple more to go, and I would expect a much more combative president next time.   Can't imagine how we're going to stay anywhere near close to the time limits in future debates.
> ...




Be interesting to see what the fact checkers say about who said what that was partly or totally not true.   I thought that 716 billion number was true, maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## Jroc (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney was the clear winner. He looked more confident than Obama, and he got under Obama's skin from the start. Romney's opening remarks were very good, and they set the tone for the whole debate. From what I've seen so far on this board there are not many liberals excited about Obama performance


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is an academician. A man who's experience is theoretical.
> ...



Theoretical experience? Is that *imaginary* Tax deduction for companies relocating overseas (that Obama was talking about) theoretical as well?


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

What was obama scribbling on his notepad?   

Or, was he just using it as a prop to remove himself from the debate proceedings.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...



Yes the 716 billion dollars out of Medicare is true.   It's what he's using to fund obamacare.


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jroc said:


> Romney was the clear winner. He looked more confident than Obama, and he got under Obama's skin from the start. Romney's opening remarks were very good, and they set the tone for the whole debate. From what I've seen so far on this board there are not many liberals excited about Obama performance



Damn straight.  And he got the last word in on almost every issue.  He was polite, but firm.  And he looked RIGHT at Obama on every rebuttal.  It was awesome.  The facts were on his side of course, but damn... he was fucking impressive the way he bulldogged it without being a boor.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 3, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> I thought Romney won big, he made several points about the poor economic growth and UE numbers, and thoroughly debunked Obama's claims of 5 trillion in tax cuts and 2 trillion in more defense spending.    And he hammered him on the 716 billion cuts in Medicare, I didn't think Obama came out of it looking very good.    BUT  -   we got a couple more to go, and I would expect a much more combative president next time.   Can't imagine how we're going to stay anywhere near close to the time limits in future debates.



He didn't debunk, he lied. The study Romney says agrees with him, said the numbers he uses don't add up. 

"The Heritage Foundation study uses the Tax Policy Center analysis as a starting point, but then argues that the $86 billion gap it cites in Romney's plan can be closed, mainly through a more aggressive elimination of deductions that are used heavily by upper-income households. Those deductions, including the one for municipal-bond interest and one for life-insurance interest, are ones that the Tax Policy Center figured would be protected under Romney's espoused goal of preserving incentives for investment. 

So a core element of the debate is over what incentives for investment Romney would preserve or expand. The Tax Policy Center assumes a broad definition. The Heritage Foundation assumes Romney would take a narrower view. *Both agree that Romney hasn't spelled out the details."*

Romney tax plan: Is it 'mathematically impossible' or not? - CSMonitor.com


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is an academician. A man who's experience is theoretical.
> ...



You know, for someone who spends a lot of time on a political message board, you've never learned a thing. However, we've all learned that you are a fucking moron who would suck Obama's dick at the drop of a hat. Truth.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2012)

Romney would be a great snake oil salesman. This was supposed to be the Pub advantage debate- next time Obama will be more ready.


----------



## Wiseacre (Oct 3, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Romney won big, he made several points about the poor economic growth and UE numbers, and thoroughly debunked Obama's claims of 5 trillion in tax cuts and 2 trillion in more defense spending.    And he hammered him on the 716 billion cuts in Medicare, I didn't think Obama came out of it looking very good.    BUT  -   we got a couple more to go, and I would expect a much more combative president next time.   Can't imagine how we're going to stay anywhere near close to the time limits in future debates.
> ...




I didn't see anything in there about 5 trillion in Romney tax cuts.   Romney said several times his tax proposals were revenue neutral, left wing studies say they ain't but right wing studies say they could be.   No surprise there, you can spin numbers any which way to support your political position.    I do think that Romney would achieve higher economic growth and more jobs, and that does translate into more revenue.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 3, 2012)

The difference between the Romney plan and the obama plan is that obama presupposes that the economy will not grow.  It will stay in a stagnant plateau.   Romney's plan relies on massive growth to generate revenue.    obama's plan shifts the unemployed to welfare and that will be paid for by the rich.  Romney's plan generates growth and the revenue will come from newly minted tax payers who aren't getting government support.

The reason why the economy did so well under Clinton was massive and sudden growth in the internet and dot com companies that became an engine driving manufacture and sales all over the world.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 3, 2012)

Pubs say a lot of BS and the rich always get richer and the nonrich poorer. See sig pp1. They're FOS con men for the mega rich.


----------



## dblack (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought Romney looked very residential. And Obama had stout voice tones.

Sorry. I lied. I didn't watch. I trimmed my toenails instead.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> What was obama scribbling on his notepad?
> 
> Or, was he just using it as a prop to remove himself from the debate proceedings.



His vacation plans for January.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> One of the things I thought Romney did well was to tie Obama to his record, in terms of UE and economic growth over the past 4 years.   Best line:   something about Obama not picking winners and losers, just losers.



He actually didn't deliver that line the way he intended, but the point was made nonetheless.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

dblack said:


> I thought Romney looked very *residential*. And Obama had stout voice tones.
> 
> Sorry. I lied. I didn't watch. I trimmed my toenails instead.



Residential? Alcohol and nail clippers don't mix.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2012)

loinboy said:


> Obama's going to kick major Romney ass tonight!



Yeeeeaaaaaaah.......how'd that work out?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> What was obama scribbling on his notepad?
> 
> Or, was he just using it as a prop to remove himself from the debate proceedings.



Anniversary sex positions for later?


----------



## Murf76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Zander said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



It was really stale, like a flashback to 2008.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 3, 2012)

I liked the line about having 5 boys after obama said the same talking point about 5 trillion dollars several times.   

I'm not an obama fan so its hard for me to find much he did well on tonight.  He was stale.


----------



## dblack (Oct 3, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > One of the things I thought Romney did well was to tie Obama to his record, in terms of UE and economic growth over the past 4 years.   Best line:   something about Obama not picking winners and losers, just losers.
> ...



It's hilarious the way you all talk about this crap. It's like it was an audition for a new sitcom or something.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 3, 2012)

dblack said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...



I was under the impression that life in the White House has become exactly that... A sitcom.


----------



## Zander (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Jackson (Oct 3, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I liked the line about having 5 boys after obama said the same talking point about 5 trillion dollars several times.
> 
> I'm not an obama fan so its hard for me to find much he did well on tonight.  He was stale.



He acted like he didn't want to be there.  Just the opposite of Romney.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris Matthews Freaks Out At Obama After Debate: Romney Was Winning


----------



## Jroc (Oct 4, 2012)

Amelia said:


> Chris Matthews Freaks Out At Obama After Debate: Romney Was Winning



Thats hilarious what a bunch of nut jobs. No wonder most of the libs won't comment on Obama's performance, they all feel like Chris Mathews...What the hell kind of panel is that?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > What was obama scribbling on his notepad?
> ...



After that debate he'll be on bottom for sure.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...



Do you really expect candidates not to prepare for these debates?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I honestly think Obama probably though ti wasn't necessary to prepare much.  He seems to believe his own press and that the hired adoring admirers who come to hear him speak are there because they think he is as great as he thnks he is.  When you are shielded from almost all the negatives, it is easy to believe that all is going just great.  So when he found that he was suddenly without such shielding and protection tonight, he seemed amazed, and most displeased.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


you can if you want....you ignored what president bush added to the last year of Clintons's budget.....

but if you wish to add in what president obama affected in the last year of president bush, it comes to $150 billion to $200 billion at the absolute most.








> *Analysis*
> 
> &#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;&#65279;Mitt Romney claims President Barack Obamas spending amounts to an inferno. But who is really responsible for the huge jump that took place in fiscal 2009?Here are some undisputed facts:
> 
> ...



please read the rest of this thorough report and analysis here:

FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s Spending: &#8216;Inferno&#8217; or Not?

so, bottom line bush spent $3.3 trillion of fy 2009, obama spent 200 billion fiscal 2009 at absolute most.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2012)

Toro said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


 yep.
out of $3.5 plus trillion spent in fy 2009, $3.3 trillion goes to Bush, and 150 billion to 200 billion which includes the stimulus spent in fy 2009, goes towards obama


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 4, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



That's pure bullshit and has already been debunked.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2012)

I wonder how many videos Obama's going to have to dig up to counter this disastrous performance.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 4, 2012)

Mondale won the first debate too in 1984.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 4, 2012)

Papa Obama looked like a lost puppy

Perhaps, if the MSM did their job and actually asked this President tough questions
he would have been better prepared ronight

For every action there is a reaction....
The effects of over four years of enabling Papa Obama and protecting him
has come back to them

Meanwhile, the MSM is lost for words
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpntNDAYltM]Air Supply - Lost In Love (1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> I wonder how many videos Obama's going to have to dig up to counter this disastrous performance.




Yes  the comeback kid

As such, the People's Election Committee, after much debate, has concluded that the best way for 
our Most Great Leader to get his "mojo" back is to present himself in a sharper tone.

Being so, it has been decided by the People's Election Committee that soon we will release a new propaganda piece on 
our Most Great Leaders accomplishments. Thus, it will be a short piece but we feel with the 'new and improved' image of 
our Most Great Leader.  It will do wonders with the base and showing people that he is 'tough enough' ....








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlsufZj9Fg]Shaft (1971) - Opening Credit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2012)

Expect something really bad to surface out of Chicago because of this terrible performance. 



> "Now we have to be aware in the next couple debates also if Mitt Romney continues to gain and gain and gain just by being truthful and experienced and intelligent, that doing a good job as a presidential candidate, these guys in the Obama camp, they're not going go down without swinging. They're going pull something," former Governor Sarah Palin warned after tonight's debate.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2012)

Neotrotsky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many videos Obama's going to have to dig up to counter this disastrous performance.
> ...



He could always remind us again how he got Bin Laden..........


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 4, 2012)

.

No way of knowing how the "undecideds" - if there really are any left - will react.  Political junkies like us parse everything down to the ground.  We'll see if the polls react over the next few days.

.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Expect something really bad to surface out of Chicago because of this terrible performance.
> 
> 
> 
> > "Now we have to be aware in the next couple debates also if Mitt Romney continues to gain and gain and gain just by being truthful and experienced and intelligent, that doing a good job as a presidential candidate, these guys in the Obama camp, they're not going go down without swinging. They're going pull something," former Governor Sarah Palin warned after tonight's debate.



No doubt

it is even more apparent that the empty suit is not enough anymore


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I expect them to be pointless exercises designed to impress people who don't really think about politics. I was commenting on the responses of people who do. I guess you're just embracing the idea that deceiving idiots is an important skill for a president.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Which Papa Obama may have but
a compliant and willing press has been his best
"tool"


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Mondale won the first debate too in 1984.






I'm laughing.............leave it to this genius to come up with some lame dog bone for the k00ks.

Very simple sum up on last night.................


*Economic astuteness vs Economic dumbass*




And just a side note.............of course you are going to get schooled when you pick John Kerry as your debate prep guy. 

Another side note..........did anybody else see how fucking out of his mind pissed Leher got when Romney kept going? You could see his head about to explode. Ohhhhhhhhhh............that was priceless shit. Romney pwned two far left nutty-asses on one stage last night!!!


----------



## KissMy (Oct 4, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Romney would be a great snake oil salesman. This was supposed to be the Pub advantage debate- next time Obama will be more ready.



You are an idiot. Democrats pride themselves on their domestic policies. This debate should have been a democraper advantage. But Obama could not defend his stupidity of wasting $90 billion on failed green energy so the recipients would contribute to his campaign. Obama will never be ready. Teleprompters are useless in a debate.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jroc said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Matthews Freaks Out At Obama After Debate: Romney Was Winning
> ...



Well, it was intended to be a cheerleading panel chanting about their team's big win.  Didn't turn out that way.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> No way of knowing how the "undecideds" - if there really are any left - will react.  Political junkies like us parse everything down to the ground.  We'll see if the polls react over the next few days.
> 
> .



Hopefully the "undecideds" will realize Romney has better hair and smiles more and will vote for him.  Honestly, at this point how can anyone be undecided?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am now really glad Paul lost the nomination....Otherwise we would have had to stuttering idiots on the podium LOL


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Focus group of undecideds- some of which voted Obama in 2008, all swung to Romney after debate. 

Undecided voters in focus group swing sharply toward Romney; Frank Luntz: &#8216;I&#8217;ve never seen anything like this&#8217;; CBS post-debate poll shows big win for Romney | Twitchy


----------



## Toro (Oct 4, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



FY 09 started Oct 1 08.  Obama was sworn in Jan 20 09. His first fiscal bill was Mar 09.  How was this debunked?


----------



## philosophstar (Oct 4, 2012)

https://twitter.com/BlGBlRD/status/253690713471074305


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> I am now really glad Paul lost the nomination....Otherwise we would have had to stuttering idiots on the podium LOL



And he would have actually been saying something of substance. Can't have that. Better to see slick and empty.


----------



## Listening (Oct 4, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Got my glass of Bourbon....
> 
> Ready to go



You probably needed more than one glass.


----------



## Listening (Oct 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> I wonder how many videos Obama's going to have to dig up to counter this disastrous performance.



It would be great to see them try.

After Ryan kicks Biden's fat ass, Obama will be in freefall.

He's nothing but an affirmative action paper bunny.


----------



## Listening (Oct 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Mondale won the first debate too in 1984.



Another way of looking at it was that Reagan lost it.

But, it didn't matter and everyone knew it.

After Biden gets shredded, Romney will tee up Obama on foreign affairs.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Oct 4, 2012)

The really fun part of the debate was to turn to MSNBC and watch those anchors.  Schultz looked like someone had just told him that his wife had been having a 20 year affair with a Republican.  Maddow looked like she was really very, very pained.  I've never seen such drama.  I couldn't change the channel. 

No less that 5 minutes after the debate was over, MSNBC was literally calling in the sack cloth and ashes and demanded ANSWERS from the Obama people on how they could literally lose the debate so decisively to someone like Mitt Romeny?!?!?!? And lose it decisvely they did.

"You know, I've been in business for 25 years and I have NO IDEA what you're talking about."  Romney's answer to Barry's well-worn talking point about getting tax breaks if you move jobs overseas.  THAT was priceless.  Naturally, no response from Barry - Because there IS NONE.  Romney is right.

Media Matters and all the other left-wing organizations out there are lowering their red banners to half-staff this morning.  FORWARD... 

I am absolutely LAUGHING...


----------



## Listening (Oct 4, 2012)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> The really fun part of the debate was to turn to MSNBC and watch those anchors.  Schultz looked like someone had just told him that his wife had been having a 20 year affair with a Republican.  Maddow looked like she was really very, very pained.  I've never seen such drama.  I couldn't change the channel.
> 
> No less that 5 minutes after the debate was over, MSNBC was literally calling in the sack cloth and ashes and demanded ANSWERS from the Obama people on how they could literally lose the debate so decisively to someone like Mitt Romeny?!?!?!? And lose it decisvely they did.
> 
> ...



I was not able to watch the debate.

I would have loved to see Maddow and Shultz in pain.

They have a lot of it coming.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 4, 2012)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> The really fun part of the debate was to turn to MSNBC and watch those anchors.  Schultz looked like someone had just told him that his wife had been having a 20 year affair with a Republican.  Maddow looked like she was really very, very pained.  I've never seen such drama.  I couldn't change the channel.
> 
> No less that 5 minutes after the debate was over, MSNBC was literally calling in the sack cloth and ashes and demanded ANSWERS from the Obama people on how they could literally lose the debate so decisively to someone like Mitt Romeny?!?!?!? And lose it decisvely they did.
> 
> ...



I chose to watch the MSNBC "analysis" to see what they had to say.  It was good TV!  LOL  At the outset, they were simply stunned.  They knew their boss had just had his ass kicked on national TV.  But it didn't take long for Matthews and Sharpton to get loud and start calling Romney a liar.  Then whoever the little high school dweeb with the dark hair and glasses got schooled.....repeatedly.....by Rudy.  Sadly, he just couldn't understand Rudy's very simple responses and sat there smirking like he had won the exchange.

Edited to add:  I looked the dweeb up and it is Chris Hayes.  What a moron.  BTW, his brother works for the Obama campaign.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2012)

Listening said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > The really fun part of the debate was to turn to MSNBC and watch those anchors.  Schultz looked like someone had just told him that his wife had been having a 20 year affair with a Republican.  Maddow looked like she was really very, very pained.  I've never seen such drama.  I couldn't change the channel.
> ...



Makes a thrill go up my leg just thinking about it.........


----------



## racewright (Oct 4, 2012)

Last nights debate showed what we all know--and Obama proved what the entitlement society  is really like.  They do not do the work, they ride along while others do the work.  Obama could not have others do the debate for him he had to do it.  It was evident that he has been a goof off for 4 years and it showed.
The mind set that business men don't work was shown last night no one I mean no one who owns a business works harder than the owners, cause if they do not perform they will fail.  

Just like Obama's presidency has failed and now a business owner who is a success will come in and pick up the pieces. 
 He never learned the art of negotiation as Bill Clinton did and this I feel is why he will loose the presidency.   

He proved that it was his way or the highway and guess what all business men know they have to be reasonable and negotiate.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dKMUHcgsbag


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 4, 2012)

racewright said:


> Last nights debate showed what we all know--and Obama proved what the entitlement society  is really like.  They do not do the work, they ride along while others do the work.  Obama could not have others do the debate for him he had to do it.  It was evident that he has been a goof off for 4 years and it showed.
> The mind set that business men don't work was shown last night no one I mean no one who owns a business works harder than the owners, cause if they do not perform they will fail.
> 
> Just like Obama's presidency has failed and now a business owner who is a success will come in and pick up the pieces.
> ...



obama looked like he would rather have delegated the debate to Hillary.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2012)

Bigfoot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


no, it's not bull, and no it has not been debunk....

what some on the rightwing are claiming HAS BEEN DEBUNKED.....

Please read the lengthy article, it goes in to the most minute detail, and is as accurate as accurate can be....from every aspect of spending for the 2009 budget.

FactCheck.org : Obama&#8217;s Spending: &#8216;Inferno&#8217; or Not?


----------



## regent (Oct 4, 2012)

The debates were symbolic of American politics. The two candidates for the highest office in the land and both must exaggerate the truth or lie. Could an American be elected president if they didn't lie? Do they lie because we expect them to lie or because they believe we are so smitten with their politics that we will believe about anything they say?


----------



## namvet (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## kwc57 (Oct 4, 2012)

regent said:


> The debates were symbolic of American politics. The two candidates for the highest office in the land and both must exaggerate the truth or lie. Could an American be elected president if they didn't lie? Do they lie because we expect them to lie or because they believe we are so smitten with their politics that we will believe about anything they say?



No, Ron Paul or Gary Johnson can't be elected.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 4, 2012)

Romney's own people were rolling back claims he made right after the debate.


----------



## namvet (Oct 4, 2012)

if looks could kill






he's a dead mutherfucker


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Oct 4, 2012)

regent said:


> The debates were symbolic of American politics. The two candidates for the highest office in the land and both must exaggerate the truth or lie. Could an American be elected president if they didn't lie? Do they lie because we expect them to lie or because they believe we are so smitten with their politics that we will believe about anything they say?



They lie because people believe it. Just look at this board, there are people who actually think Romney will reduce spending.


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The debates were symbolic of American politics. The two candidates for the highest office in the land and both must exaggerate the truth or lie. Could an American be elected president if they didn't lie? Do they lie because we expect them to lie or because they believe we are so smitten with their politics that we will believe about anything they say?
> ...



That's the thing. When you pause to consider just how clueless the electorate is, it's hard to have any hope at all that democracy will produce anything that benefits the nation as a whole. We'll get the scraps, after the moneyed interests have their priorities attended to. But if they want us chained to corporate health insurance, for example, we will be.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama couldn't defend defunding Medicare for his Obamination-care.  The shmuck couldn't hide from his own record.

When he tried to go after Romney for "Romney-Care", Mitt pummelled him on the differences, such as the fact he actually worked with the other party, and Obama refused to.

Diane Sawyer looked like she was about to cry as they cut away to commercials in the after show.
Chris Matthews looked like he just lost his house.  The liberals on all those shows were so depressed that their "genius" Obama looked like a befuddled idiot in front of the whole country.

Oh and that line about repeating a lie over and over again until everyone believes it was classic.  Its exactly what liberals do and Romney called him out on it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

Just to set the record straight:

The national debt when Bush took office 1-20-2001 - $5,727,776,738,305 (unacceptable)
The national debt when Bush left office  1-20-2008 - $10,626,877,048,913 (unacceptable)
           Increase the 8 years of Bush administration - $4,899,100,310,608  (unacceptable)

The national debt 10-1-2012 after a few days over 3 years, 8 months of the Obama administration:  $16,159,487,013,300  (unacceptable)
           Increase for the slightly more than 3 years 8 months of the Obama administration - $5,532,609,964,387  (unaccceptable)

But. . . .the deficit in 2007 was 162 billion and dropping
The deficit in 2008 was 459 billion, but 400 billion of that was Tarp that Obama voted for.

The deficit in 2009 - $1.413 trillion  ($400 billion of that was the other half of Tarp)
The deficit in 2010 - $1.294 trillion 
The deficit in 2011 - $1.299 trillion
The deficit in 2012 to date - $1.1 trillion and increasing by billions every day and covered with borrowed or inflationary money.

And there are trillion dollar deficits projected as far as the eye can see.

So Obama wants to spend more and more INVESTING in this and that.
Romney wants to stop spending on anything that we don't have to spend money on; not spend money on non essentials that we don't have and don't have to spend.

Which is the more responsible approach?   Which is the better stewardship of the people's money that we worked damn hard for?


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

theHawk said:


> When he tried to go after Romney for "Romney-Care", Mitt pummelled him on the differences, such as the fact he actually worked with the other party, and Obama refused to.



LOL... did people actually buy it?


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The debates were symbolic of American politics. The two candidates for the highest office in the land and both must exaggerate the truth or lie. Could an American be elected president if they didn't lie? Do they lie because we expect them to lie or because they believe we are so smitten with their politics that we will believe about anything they say?
> ...



Even worse, there are people who actually believe Obama has done a good job and deserves another 4 years.  Go figure.


----------



## Conservative (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > When he tried to go after Romney for "Romney-Care", Mitt pummelled him on the differences, such as the fact he actually worked with the other party, and Obama refused to.
> ...



Well, the Obama worshippers probably didn't.  But it is a fact. Obama didn't get a single Republican vote for Obamacare.  When they tried to provide input, Obama dismissed then with "I won" (with the implication that you didn't so I get my say and you don't.)  And more recently I recall Obama saying the Republicans are welcome to come along, but they have to sit in back.   So, Obamacare was passed without a single Republican vote.   And how many times has he complianed that he couldn't get more done because of the Republicans?

(And more recently who can forget his whispered remark to the Russian that he would have more flexibility (to get things done) after the election.  If that doesn't send cold chills down everybody's back, I can't imagine what could.)

Romney is quite right that he had a heavily Democratic legislature and he still managed to get a great deal done.  And I have a strong sense that Romney has the intelligence, experience, and instincts to not give away the store during a negotiation processes.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 4, 2012)

HA!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mYuzoedPDQ]I Had a Dream, MSNBC Hosts the Presidential Debates in 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Oct 4, 2012)

the hair on my neck says Clinton will jump in here and try to keep this moron from going down the stool


----------



## philosophstar (Oct 4, 2012)

theHawk said:


> *Obama couldn't defend defunding Medicare for his Obamination-care*.  The shmuck couldn't hide from his own record.
> 
> When he tried to go after Romney for "Romney-Care", Mitt pummelled him on the differences, *such as the fact he actually worked with the other party, and Obama refused to.*
> 
> ...


Oh, horseshit. The medicare defunding was a budget saver made to stop over-compensating insurance companies. Paul Ryan made the exact same proposal in his own budget.

In fact, Paul Ryan's medicare proposal would fuck up old people 100X more royally than Obamacare ever could. Vouchers. They suck.

Oh. And shut the fuck up about bipartisanship. The GOP had no intention of cooperation since inauguration day. They only want compromises made between extreme right and center right.


----------



## philosophstar (Oct 4, 2012)

In before someone rags me for mentioning the Ryan budget.


----------



## TrinityPower (Oct 4, 2012)

namvet said:


> if looks could kill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michelle looks like someone gave her a cup of salad in the lunch line instead of the doughnut she was going for


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

philosophstar said:


> In before someone rags me for mentioning the Ryan budget.



Perhaps if we type slow, we can point out that Ryan is not the nominee for President and Romney has not signed on to an unqualified Ryan budget?  At least Ryan came up with a budget, however, and it was one with a great deal to commend it and that would have begun to stop the bleeding, and the Democrats have refused to pass one for three years now.  The next President starts out his term with no budget.

The President is supposed to submit a budget necessary to fund the various governmental departments over which he is the chief administrator.  The Congress is supposed to consider those requests but are the branch of government charged to put together the final (responsible and necessary) budget that the President can veto or sign.  That is supposed to be done before the Congressional fiscal year begins in October. That gives Congress the guideline to pass the necessary appropriations bills to fund the Federal government.

President Obama seems oblivious to any concept of a working and responsible budget.  I can't imagine a President Romney not deeming a working, responsible budget to be essential for sound fiscal management.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 4, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > if looks could kill
> ...



Nothing like a gray back in blue.
*
I just ordered a 24oz Coke a large Fry and two Woppers.*


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



So what? It's what he "got done" that I'm opposed to. Romney still shows exactly no comprehension of the fundamental abuse of individual rights entailed by the mandate. He embraces the same style of corporatist governance that Obama pursues. All you seem to be arguing here is that he'd be better at it.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 4, 2012)

This is what happened.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

namvet said:


> the hair on my neck says Clinton will jump in here and try to keep this moron from going down the stool



My instinct is that Clinton views Obama with a great deal of disdain and contempt and secretly wants him to go down the tubes.


----------



## TrinityPower (Oct 4, 2012)

It seemed obama was preoccupied with the interest...er...growing in his pants for his anniversary celebration than on the issues facing the nation. Sorry but there it is. And we can all be thankful there was a podium in front of him


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



He and Ryan at least seem to understand what fundamental freedom is, and why it is far more productive than anything managed by government.  Yes, Romney has said some things that bother me re the powers of government, but I look at his track record and see results.   Right now, if the bleeding isn't stopped, we will be Greece.  Our number one priority must be to get people back to work and to get spending under conrol and start paying down the debt.   If that doesn't happen, there is no chance for us to remain a free people.

Obama has proved in spades he has no instincts to do that and no intention of even trying.  I trust Romney/Ryan far more to at least make a difference in that regard.

I really wish Superman or Jesus Christ were running this year.  But since neither are, we should put the country ahead of politics and partisanship and get the best that we can get.


----------



## Wacky Quacky (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Mitt's track record shows that he's closer to Obama than people are willing to admit. Sure, he got things done in Mass. By raising taxes and squashing freedoms.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 4, 2012)

namvet said:


> the hair on my neck says Clinton will jump in here and try to keep this moron from going down the stool



The Clinton's have their own state department disaster to deal with at the moment. It may ultimately harm Obama this close to the election.

More negative jobs numbers came out today & tomorrow the monthly jobs numbers come out. The economy is slowing again. It could be a perfect storm that will sink Obama going into the election.


----------



## Shelzin (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> I really wish Superman or Jesus Christ were running this year.  But since neither are, we should put the country ahead of politics and partisanship and get the best that we can get.


Right now the best we can get is Gary Johnson.  Now is that going to happen this year?  No...  But then if we don't start making statements with our dollars and votes we'll have to wait 8 or 12 years for that person rather than next election.   The sooner we start making the statement that lesser of two evils isn't good enough the sooner we'll get what we need to get the country running again on a course worthy of the "greatest nation on earth"


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

Wacky Quacky said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Sorry, but I don't see it.  Mitt took over a budget that was in serious trouble in Massachusetts and balanced it with a combination of cutting spending and by ending certain deductions and closiing corporate loopholes that had never been intended to exist, and did that without substantially pissing anybody off.  And he subsequently promoted and signed legislation to reduce taxes in Massachusetts 17 times.

He did pass Romneycare through bipartisan support in the legislature and with the blessings of most of the people--contrast that with Obama getting no bipartisan support for Obamacare and passing it against the approval of most of the people.  The final vote was 239 to 213 which is pathetic considering Obama had a super majority at the time.  Only two members of the Massachusetts legislature, one Democrat and one Republican, voted against Romneycare.

When Mitt left office, Massachusetts was 22nd in per capital tax burden, boasted very low unemployment, one of the highest per capita incomes, at or near the best rated schools in the country, and, other than the mandatory part of Romneycare, I fail to see that he trampled on anybody's freedoms.   And at the state level, it isn't a restriction of freedom.

The Founders deemed that freedom included the right for the states/local communities to form whatever sort of society they wished to have, and that included the right to do it poorly or wrong.   The states are free to organize as they want and the federal government would not step in to stop people from having whatever social contract and society that they want.

Romney and Ryan understand the difference between states rights and federal powers., and Mitt was reassuring about that in the debate.  I don't believe Obama does.

I can't imagine Mitt pushing through any major legislation without strong Congressional support and without the approval of the people.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2012)

It reminded me of the Buster Douglas fight. 


Oh. Bit of trivia......Romney used more words in less time than Obama. Obama was allowed 4 mins more to talk but ended up saying less than Romney.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> It reminded me of the Buster Douglas fight.
> 
> 
> Oh. Bit of trivia......Romney used more words in less time than Obama. Obama was allowed 4 mins more to talk but ended up saying less than Romney.



The last few months of the campaign make me think Romney got off a successful "Rope a dope"  move on obama last night

Obama looked stunned.


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> I can't imagine Mitt pushing through any major legislation without strong Congressional support and without the approval of the people.



I can't imagine him doing anything to disrupt the corporatist 'horse-trade' at the core of PPACA. He made the same "deal" with the insurance lobby in his home state. He clearly sees nothing wrong with that kind of governance.

I suppose you've just decided that Romney is a little better than Obama and that justifies making excuses for him. I can't do it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 4, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> It reminded me of the Buster Douglas fight.
> 
> 
> Oh. Bit of trivia......Romney used more words in less time than Obama. Obama was allowed 4 mins more to talk but ended up saying less than Romney.



You must not have counted the Umms and oohs....


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine Mitt pushing through any major legislation without strong Congressional support and without the approval of the people.
> ...



I have a feeling you wouldn't make any excuses for Romney, but still will give a pass to a proven failure.  I just don't understand your logic, or lack there of.


----------



## Pasco08 (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08335659.16274.108038612554992&type=1&theater


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine Mitt pushing through any major legislation without strong Congressional support and without the approval of the people.
> ...



No, I came to my decision that Romney isn't everything I want in a President but is head and shoulders better than Obama after doing my homework, giving it considerable though and prayer, and figuring out which one I can trust.   But then I'm not a Paulbot who is willing to throw the country under the bus in order to have his/her way.

And I make excuses for nobody.  I evaluate ratonale and reasonis and results versus consequences.   There are many things that are just as important as ideology.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 4, 2012)

namvet said:


> the hair on my neck says Clinton will jump in here and try to keep this moron from going down the stool



Or, cut obama loose.  Have you seen Bill Clinton jump in today to save his bacon?   No.   Has Hillary said anything?  No.

If the Clintons jump ship, obama has nothing.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine Mitt pushing through any major legislation without strong Congressional support and without the approval of the people.
> ...



No, I came to my decision that Romney isn't everything I want in a President but is head and shoulders better than Obama after doing my homework, giving it considerable thought and prayer, and figuring out which one I can trust.   But then I'm not a Paulbot who is willing to throw the country under the bus in order to have his/her way.

And I make excuses for nobody.  I evaluate ratonale and reasonis and results versus consequences.   There are many things that are just as important as ideology.

Romney did not disappoint me last night and reassured me that he is fully aware of the difference between social contract at the state level and federal powers.  And he has a much better grasp about what federal powers should be than does Obama.


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

Meister said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Not clear what you mean. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama came off as a lost man wandering aimlessly in search of a single, cogent thought.  At the end, all he had was babble about billionaires and tax breaks.


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



No, I think you just proved a point of mine.  Carry on.


----------



## del (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



bullshit. he did it by cutting local aid to the bone and increasing every fee he could find.

and i can assure you, he pissed off plenty of people.

not least because he spent the majority of his term running for president.

as for the horse puckey about states rights and federal powers, if that lets you sleep at night, knock yourself out.


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

Meister said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



And you have no interest in being clear on what that point is?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 4, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> I thought Romney won big, he made several points about the poor economic growth and UE numbers, and thoroughly debunked Obama's claims of 5 trillion in tax cuts and 2 trillion in more defense spending.    And he hammered him on the 716 billion cuts in Medicare, I didn't think Obama came out of it looking very good.    BUT  -   we got a couple more to go, and I would expect a much more combative president next time.   Can't imagine how we're going to stay anywhere near close to the time limits in future debates.



We haven't had a budget since Obama has been in office. The notion that he has cut anything from a non existing budget is laughable. Any president with a backbone would get Harry Reid up to the White House and tell him to get his house in order and get a budget across his desk as the constitution spells out.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

del said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Wacky Quacky said:
> ...



Did Mitt leave Massachusetts in better shape when he left than when he first took office? I believe he did.

Will Mitt leave the USA in better shape when he finsihes his term of office as President?  I believe he will.

Will Obama leave the USA in better shape when he finishes his term of office as President?  I have seen absolutely no evidence that he will.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 4, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> It seemed obama was preoccupied with the interest...er...growing in his pants for his anniversary celebration than on the issues facing the nation. Sorry but there it is. And we can all be thankful there was a podium in front of him



Can you imagine how that anniversary celebration went when he showed just how impotent he is to millions of people?


----------



## Zander (Oct 4, 2012)

KissMy said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Romney won big, he made several points about the poor economic growth and UE numbers, and thoroughly debunked Obama's claims of 5 trillion in tax cuts and 2 trillion in more defense spending.    And he hammered him on the 716 billion cuts in Medicare, I didn't think Obama came out of it looking very good.    BUT  -   we got a couple more to go, and I would expect a much more combative president next time.   Can't imagine how we're going to stay anywhere near close to the time limits in future debates.
> ...



Yes, but that would require LEADERSHIP from Obama. He really doesn't know how to lead. 

He does campaign well however, so I would not be surprised to see a lot of push back over the coming weeks.  I imagine that Obama's TOTUS will be fully recharged with new "slogans and phrases" that he can spew to distract from his own record.  He'll be pressed and polished with a shiny new smile (to replace the SMIRK from the debates) and a pile new promises - all for the middle class, of course!! And of course lots of "Blame" to go around.  Blame Bush. Blame Republicans. Iraq, Iran, the Arab Spring, Kiosks, ATM's, Class Envy, the 1%, the Tea Party, Sarah Palin, anyone and everything....


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > It seemed obama was preoccupied with the interest...er...growing in his pants for his anniversary celebration than on the issues facing the nation. Sorry but there it is. And we can all be thankful there was a podium in front of him
> ...



Yup.  Not an empty chair tonight, but he sure came across as pretty much an empty suit.


----------



## del (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



no, he didn't. any other governor would have balanced the budget, some might have done it in a way that didn't balance it on the backs of working people, some might not have, but they all would have balanced it.

you're free to believe whatever myths you choose.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

del said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Thank you.  Most charitable of you.   Carry on.


----------



## indanebioshock (Oct 4, 2012)

Obama is shit. He hate's Wisconsin. There is no change. What has he really done for the usa really Obama care nobama  care. He wants major change where is it. He is just a speeker not a doer. Anericans think aout who u vote for. Now tell me what u think. All Wisconsin got was fixed roads. Whats that about ???


----------



## Interpol (Oct 4, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Romney should try being honest about his tax plan.
> ...




In the way that you lie bald-faced to people so that you don't have to explain your plan. 

He proposes a massive tax cut of 20% across the board for everyone. His plan is to reduce the top marginal tax rate from 35% to 25%. 

He plans on increasing the defense budget. 

Mitt Romney was dishonest last night because he assumed that none of us have been following anything he has said or proposed over the last year or so. I watched him turn into a Democrat right there on my tv, promising to do everything Obama is doing, only bigger and better, while it costs nothing to nobody. 

I'm sorry, but I want real answers and Mitt Romney was just making it all up as he went along last night.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

Interpol said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Actually, I wish Romney would give fewer specifics and focus on teaching principles.  Certainly some of what he promises he will have a tough time delivering because he can't do it as President and he can't guarantee that Congress will help.  And it may very well be that the solution he has in mind will prove to be unfeasible and he will need to, as Ross Perot once described it, get everybody under the hood and figure out the best way to fix it.   That is what he has had to do in every circumstance that he was called in as the trouble shooter and problem solver.   I don't want him boxed into too many corners that will make it harder to find the real solutions.

But I do believe his track record is solid that he will be motivated to find real solutions for real problems.  He has the right ideas.  And he has a really good track record of success.

Obama had no track record of success.  And he hasn't developed one in the last four years.

Obama needs to be fired, and we could do much much worse than giving Mitt Romney a chance.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 4, 2012)

del said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



We both live in MA but feel differently about the answers to those questions.  Your response sounds a bit mythical to me.

My big issue with Romney is that Romneycare fines me if I choose not to buy insurance just like Obamacare.  The reason Romneycare isn't as bad to me as Obamacare is because, well before Obamacare, I could move out of this state if I didn't like receiving a penalty in the form of taxes for not buying a private company's product.  Now I can't.

Romney also brought gay marriage to massachussetts.  He may have resisted it but he, in the end, compromised on it.  Shows good leadership and a willingness to not be as partisan as the current President.   

Under Romney Massachusetts Unemployment Rate Fell From 5.6% To 4.7% During The Romney Administration. Verify on BLS.GOV

Mitt Romney Entered Office Facing A $3 Billion Budget Shortfall And Left The State With A $2 Billion Rainy Day Fund:  Governor Romney Closed A Nearly $3 Billion Shortfall Without Raising Taxes And Balanced Four Budgets  http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/16/us/politics/16romney.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0   <-- nytimes!


----------



## Neotrotsky (Oct 4, 2012)

Toro said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



If the Democratic congress did their job properly.
They purposely held off on the budget that Bush should have signed....
They did so for the purposes of jacking up spending.

 President Obama signed the final FY2009 spending bills on March 11, 2009,
FY 2009 was NOT signed off by Sept 2008.

Bush signed only three of the twelve appropriations bills for FY 2009.
So yeah, the argument that a President is not really "responsible" for the first year of spending
holds no water.... in this case.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Romney also enjoyed a 50% or better approval rating in Mass, about as good as a Republican governor cold ever expect in a deep blue state, right up to the last months when he announced that he would not run for re-election.   So he had to be doing something right.

Again, Romney is not everything I want in a President.  But right now, the USA is in deep shit and unless we elect a President with his head on straight and ability to get things done, we could be screwed for a very long time.  Romney is head and shoulders more able than Obama with those most necessary qualities we have to have.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 4, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Bush didn't have anything to do with the Stimulus or Obamacare......so nice try.


----------



## namvet (Oct 4, 2012)

he was caught like a deer in the headlights. in addition to taking on Romney he had to explain to a national TV audience how big a fuck up he's been for 4 years. no way out.


----------



## del (Oct 4, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



if by compromise you mean he chose not to fight a losing battle in the courts, yeah, he compromised.

he had nothing to do with unemployment rate in mass for good or bad. he neither creatred nor eliminated any jobs. 

the governor of mass by law has to balance the budget. he raised every fee in the state multiple times. you can call that not raising taxes technically, but it's raising taxes in everything but name.


----------



## del (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



bill weld had approval ratings in the 70% range. Weld ended the state's borrowing, controlled Medicaid spending, reduced property taxes and balanced seven budgets in a row

he won reelection by the highest margin of any governor in the history of mass.

he's a republican

try harder


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 4, 2012)

dblack said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > I am now really glad Paul lost the nomination....Otherwise we would have had to stuttering idiots on the podium LOL
> ...



Maybe it would be fun to watch Paul and Obama both blame American for the worlds ills.


----------



## namvet (Oct 4, 2012)

it's Obama's fault


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

del said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Weld was one of a string of Republican governors and served not long after Massachusetts supported Ronald Reagan twice.  And he  took over when Massachusetts was having even worse financial problems than it did a decade later.  But that was a much different and less hateful political climate than you found during the Bush years when Mitt served.  So yes Weld did well in Massachusetts, but probably would not have been nearly as popular if he had served when Mitt served.  I was referring to current times when partisanship is much more viscious than it was then.


----------



## dblack (Oct 4, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



I'm sure that's all _you_ would glean from it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

del said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...





LOL! "Would have" LOL!   Nevermind that 'how' part.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Just to set the record straight:
> 
> The national debt when Bush took office 1-20-2001 - $5,727,776,738,305 (unacceptable)
> The national debt when Bush left office  1-20-2008 - $10,626,877,048,913 (unacceptable)
> ...


why use fiscal years on the deficit figures and not use fiscal year on the debt figures?  shouldn't you at least be consistent and use fiscal years on both?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 4, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


the total avg. tax burden on massachusetts residents was 9.6% when Romney took office and was 10.2% when he left office.......

He raised taxes to balance the budget....fees ARE taxes.

He raised taxes on businesses bigtime....he called them closing tax loopholes, but net result.... he RAISED taxes on those businesses.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2012)

Interpol said:


> He plans on increasing the defense budget.





That's reason enough to vote for him right there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Just to set the record straight:
> ...



Fiscal years?  I used 12-month years for both.  And does it matter?  Can you defend trillion dollar deficits as far as the eye can see no matter who is in office?

And I accept those who hate Romney will nitpick his record in every respect while objecting mightily if the same standards or expectations are made of Obama.  I am not fond of nitpicking or double standards.

I honestly don't care who gets to elected to office if they have the right motives, have the right values, and the right skill set.  And I believe Romney has all three.  I do not believe Obama ever did.


----------



## logical (Oct 4, 2012)

This is the first of many debates... and Obama is just setting Romney up for the kill.  Romney told a lot of lies last night and changed his story on a few issues.  I can smell the BS from here.


----------



## Zander (Oct 5, 2012)

logical said:


> This is the first of many debates... and Obama is just setting Romney up for the kill.  Romney told a lot of lies last night and changed his story on a few issues.  I can smell the BS from here.



Translation: I believe whatever my DNC masters tell me to believe.


----------



## Meister (Oct 5, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> CNN poll: 67% believe Romney won the debate



Does that mean we have 67% of Americans that are racists?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Oct 5, 2012)

Foxfyre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



When the facts aren't defensible you get comments like that Fox..but I know you know this .


----------



## del (Oct 5, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



by law they have to balance the budget so yes, they would have.

you can go back to licking mitt's ass now


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2012)

Okay the funniest excuse for Obama's poor debate performance yet:

On MSNBC's program "The Spin Cycle" yesterday afternoon, the black guy on the panel said the reason Obama can't be a good debater because he is black.  If he debates like Romney debated, he will come across as an angry black man.

I kid you not.  You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 5, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Then you are simply gonna LOVE Obamacare.....which isn't a tax according to Dear Ruler, but is according to the SCOTUS.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 5, 2012)

logical said:


> This is the first of many debates... and Obama is just setting Romney up for the kill.  Romney told a lot of lies last night and changed his story on a few issues.  I can smell the BS from here.



That's your upper lip you're smelling there Sanchez.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 5, 2012)

del said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...





Nevermind the 'how' part? Nevermind that the law does not prohibit carrying a deficit over to the next year? 

Go back to New York.


----------



## del (Oct 5, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



never mind that you know less about mass law than you do a bushido, moto?

go back to ruh disland


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2012)

Again and again and again, even from Fox pundits like O'Reilly and Hannity, I'm hearing the media wondering why Obama didn't hammer Romney on that 47% comment that the MSM and message boards have focused on no end.  I honestly don't know if it wasn't brought up because Obama is so slow on his feet when he has to work without a teleprompter, or because of all the old videos that are beginning to surface giving Romney endless ammunition to use if he starts being attacked with smears.

Obama went right back onto the campaign trail Thursday and how many times now, aided and abetted by his surrogate media, has Romney been accused of lying all during Wednesday night's debate?  They aren't real specific what the actual lies were.  They just want their audience to believe it was all lies.

But how many 'lies' or compromising statements exist out there to use as ammunition against Obama?  How truthful has he been?

Remember the speech when he bragged about how his grandfather rescued the Jews still living at Auschwitz?   (Auschwitz was liberated by the Russians.)  And Stanley Dunham did not liberate any Jews anywhere though Obama has a great uncle who is credited with being in the company that did liberate one Jewish internment camp.

And this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv4jnlkxOaw]Obama says his father served in World War II - YouTube[/ame]

If you do the math, Obama's father and stepfather were both in gradeschool when WWII ended.   And in defense of Obama, he probably did mean his grandfather who did serve in WWII.

Now such mistakes in fact are forgivable in extemporaneous speaking and I can forgive anybody for getting details of their ancestry wrong.  We all have probably been told many conflicting things about members of our own family.  But when it comes to things the President brags about that actually affects us and is a bald face lie, we deserve to be informed of it.

But Obama gets a free ride on the 'innocent' lies and the important ones.   The media shrugs them off and moves on.  But they don't shrug ANYTHING off when Romney says it and they make it look as bad as they can as front page news.  And even when they know it wasn't a lie, they twist it to make it look like it was.

And when that happens, those who don't watch the debate will have a much different impression than those who do.  We deserve better.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2012)

Tonight's debate is the second in the Obama/Romney debates even though it is the Vice Presidential debate.  It will certainly be spun by the media as reflecting on Obama and Romney far more than it will on Biden and Ryan.

I figure Biden has been under lock and key for the last seven days while answers are grilled into his head. I'm sure Ryan has reviewed the probable issues that will be brought up, most especially about his proposed budget, and he will be prepared for those questions.  I also think Ryan understands all those numbers; Biden much less so.

I already have checked to be sure we have popcorn and fully expect to be entertained tonight more than actually informed.

How about you guys?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2012)

Edit:   Whoops.  The debate is tomorrow night.  I was thinking it was every Wednesday in October but not so.  So woo hoo.  I don't have to give up Survivor or X-Factor to watch.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 10, 2012)

Biden isn't important enough to replace Thursday night football. So by having the debate during the game not as many will see him get embarrassed by Ryan.......


----------

